# Ethan Ralph had a warrant for his arrest issued on 08-Nov-2021 for violating Faith's restraining order



## Haru Okumura (Dec 14, 2021)

*NOTE: Some commenters have suggested that Ethan has not actually been arrested yet, despite the official record listing an arrest date of 11/08/2021 (4th screenshot, bottom entry).  This seems unlikely but feel free to discuss in this thread.  Hopefully someone can call the courthouse tomorrow to get a definitive answer.*

Ethan Ralph is being criminally charged for violating his Nevada County, California Domestic Violence TRO with Faith, which is a misdemeanor.  He was apparently already arrested on November 8th for these charges, being released on recognizance thereafter with an arraignment set for January 24th,

Despite outlining events from a month ago, these documents only became available a few hours ago following the 12/13/2021 updates being made.

Case number: M21-001055
Documents can be verified at: http://nccourt.net/onlinesvcs/portal-intro-case.shtml


----------



## Sammich (Dec 14, 2021)

Why are we so blessed, the harvest is a plenty!


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 14, 2021)

*People VS Ralph, Ethan Oliver* should be the alt name of this subforum.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Chuck McGill (Dec 14, 2021)

Welcome to the Show said:


> Hopefully he gets raped by niggers.


Mutt's Law in full effect.


----------



## 6thRanger (Dec 14, 2021)

He'll be fine. He was so confident he went to Vegas again afterwards. That loose holed alleged birther can't do shit to the Ralphamale. Christ is Kang. Tell em Gator.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 14, 2021)

Not surprising, but welcome.


----------



## Tom Myers (Dec 14, 2021)

They have Ralph's height at 5'7'' and weight of 275lbs.

Also, there are two charges here. I did a cursory google and some California lawyer's website said that it would be up to 1k fine and up to 1 year in jail. PER CHARGE.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 14, 2021)

GAYDURR ITS NOT TRUE! GAYDURR HELP THE AYYYYLAWGS ARE SAYING I GOT ARRESTED!


----------



## JAKL II (Dec 14, 2021)

*ARE YA WINNING YET RALPH?*


----------



## Sammich (Dec 14, 2021)

I have some exclusive audio of the arrest. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Providence (Dec 14, 2021)

Twenty years ago, breaking an order of protection was treated flippantly. There have been quite a few murders done by those who violate these orders since then, and if you get the wrong (right?) judge, you can easily do time. 

If the DA assigns some poor intern to listen to his awful shows and peruse his social media,  he could get well and truly fucked. Lol.


----------



## Sammich (Dec 14, 2021)

after looking over the details, has he been arrested or has the warrant just been issued?


----------



## ZheZuoShan (Dec 14, 2021)

Will this spur him to finally try and flee the country?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 14, 2021)

ZheZuoShan said:


> Will this spur him to try and finally flee the country?


Ralph is going to regret burning that bridge with CRP post-Knoxville now that he can't go to the LZ...


----------



## Not a fake name (Dec 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> They have Ralph's height at 5'7'' and weight of 275lbs.
> 
> Also, there are two charges here. I did a cursory google and some California lawyer's website said that it would be up to 1k fine and up to 1 year in jail. PER CHARGE.


They must have let Ralph submit his own stats


----------



## Matt Damon (Dec 14, 2021)

ZheZuoShan said:


> Will this spur him to try and finally flee the country?


Ethan Ralph would quickly die in any country that would still allow him entry.


----------



## chud hunter (Dec 14, 2021)

This seems a bit misleading. I thought from the title that he had actually been arrested


----------



## Derpy (Dec 14, 2021)

I have been wondering why he took this recent Vegas trip now. I had suspected it was something along these lines, like that trip he took and ended up getting served with court papers whilst traveling.  Perhaps Ethan was worried he may not be granted bail or something….
He is exactly the kind of coward who runs like a little bitch when he is in trouble.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Dec 14, 2021)

Ralph hasn't been arrested, there's just simply a warrant out for his arrest it seems


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 14, 2021)

Every week is something new with him. I am waiting for the day he gets arrested in a probe for trying to hire an undercover cop posing as a hitman.


----------



## Reverse Card (Dec 14, 2021)

Do we really need a whole thread for Ralph making a phone call? 
You gunt faggots are like 50% drug addicts, I’d think you’d know the difference between an arrest and a phone call


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Dec 14, 2021)

i too thought this was more than it actually was. however, does a NV warrant mean he can't go to vegas anymore? or just that he has to be careful if he does? also curious on what grounds the restraining order was violated.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Dec 14, 2021)

275 fuckin hell that’s some gunt.


----------



## Mr_Sam_Bones (Dec 14, 2021)

Won't be long until Ralph attempts to rob a pawn shop for meth money


----------



## A Traveler (Dec 14, 2021)

Um does this really warrant a thread made? I mean yeah its news and all but I think it would be fine in his main thread.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Dec 14, 2021)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> i too thought this was more than it actually was. however, does a NV warrant mean he can't go to vegas anymore? or just that he has to be careful if he does? also curious on what grounds the restraining order was violated.


its a california warrant for Vegas county, not a nevada warrant


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 14, 2021)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> i too thought this was more than it actually was. however, does a NV warrant mean he can't go to vegas anymore? or just that he has to be careful if he does? also curious on what grounds the restraining order was violated.


it obviously means that the bounty hunters will track and bag this pig
*


*


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 14, 2021)

The Danes call it “clickbait”


----------



## Zebedee (Dec 14, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> it obviously means the the bounty hunters will track and bag this pig
> *View attachment 2799216*


I would actually watch that show, if only to see the look on the Gunt’s face.


----------



## Empresa (Dec 14, 2021)

It's a Cali restraining order, there not going to send out the US Marshals to flashbang the crack shack to haul Ralph away. As it stands it just worthless white trash getting more documented paperwork on equally worthless white trash - @Disrespected Pronouns


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

> It's a Cali restraining order, there not going to send out the US Marshals to flashbang the crack shack to haul Ralph away. As it stands it just worthless white trash getting more documented paperwork on equally worthless white trash - @Disrespected Pronouns


This is all being done to shore up the revenge porn case in Three weeks. Vickers is going to be in court not only with rock solid proof Ralph posted the video, but a legal paper trail of harassment over the next year. 

If you are trying to get someone convicted of revenge porn a documented history of harassing the victim afterwards is pretty handy.

Esp since Ralph resorted to “loose pussy” insults. Perfect evidence to add to bolster the revenge porn charge.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Dec 14, 2021)

Is this the context behind this recent tweet from Vickers?


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 14, 2021)

I don’t even care what ratings I get, hope he burns over this. The worst thing that will happen is we get less MC Jarbo tracks that make fun of him.


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Dec 14, 2021)

YOU HEAR THAT @Null ? YOUR STREAM WON'T BE SO SHIT THIS WEEK.



Spoiler: Mutt's Law


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (Dec 14, 2021)

Empresa said:


> It's a Cali restraining order, there not going to send out the US Marshals to flashbang the crack shack to haul Ralph away. As it stands it just worthless white trash getting more documented paperwork on equally worthless white trash - @Disrespected Pronouns


It's 2021 and CONSENT MATTERS, and I did NOT CONSENT to this repost, I feel dirty and violated and I demand monetary compensation

Anyway, I did a quick scan of the Ralph twitter thread, on November 6th we got this gem:





						Ethan Ralph's Twitter / Tweets (+ Fediverse spergouts)
					

Whats the felon going to do? Shoot him with a gunt that he is unable to legally own?  Pantsu has one




					kiwifarms.net
				




Followed by this one:





						Ethan Ralph's Twitter / Tweets (+ Fediverse spergouts)
					

Whats the felon going to do? Shoot him with a gunt that he is unable to legally own?  Pantsu has one




					kiwifarms.net
				




Going to assume this is what the Vickers used when they called up the DA. After that we got a bit more sperging on the 7th, including the THEY ARE COMING AFTER MY SHOW AND GUESTS bit.
On the 8th, when whatever may have happened may have happened, Ralph switches up and starts talking about police stories:





						Ethan Ralph's Twitter / Tweets (+ Fediverse spergouts)
					

Yeah, seeing as though you are a PHD and not like a real doctor, I'm going to have to say avoid medical advice from this charlatan. But Ethan, buddy, you should definitely have a drink. Just to take the edge off.  On me. Stressful week calls for a bit of celebration. Can't abort the retort...




					kiwifarms.net
				




I can't see anything really posted in that thread about the Vickers, suggesting he may have in fact been silenced

Then on the the 10th, he got bullied into talking about Pantsu's birthday:





						Ethan Ralph's Twitter / Tweets (+ Fediverse spergouts)
					

Actually, the insurance claims adjuster is a big fan of the Killstream.    Tweet / https://archive.md/q7WBc  I bet Ronnie and Sandra's life insurance paid out smoothly, and all of it is now in the possession of Caesar's Palace Hotels and Resorts, Las Vegas. Too bad the accidental death insurance...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Someone who has better skills than I might be able to put a better picture together. But regardless of what actually happened, it is an interesting thing to add into the mix


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 14, 2021)

So Ralph was still in Maryland on Nov. 8th, was he arrested there or was that not the date when he was arrested?


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 14, 2021)

@Welcome to the Show why did you delete this? It was so epic.


----------



## chud hunter (Dec 14, 2021)

Mr Moonface said:


> Is this the context behind this recent tweet from Vickers?
> 
> View attachment 2799230


90% of Vickers tweets are dumb smug retard shit like this
This is the exact type of insufferable fat  faggot post you’d expect from Ralph.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

Post TRO Harassment - Help Protect Xander
					

[foogallery.



					www.helpsavexander.com
				




It would seem this might be the violation, but idk how exactly it violates the TRO



10/17 is the important date, here


----------



## Marche (Dec 14, 2021)

fat


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> So Ralph was still in Maryland on Nov. 8th, was he arrested there or was that not the date when he was arrested?


It could be why Ralph seems to be in a mode of constant travel in recent months. 

TRO violations from one state can be enforced in another, but hard to say if that’s happened in this case with any arrest or just phone call/certified mail. It would seem some ppl in this thread know it can just involve a phone call. 

Regardless it’s made Gunt paranoid as fuck about sitting at home at the address the courts have for him. The heat is on. 

We finally get a real explanation why he finally agreed to meet the Jewish horse dad. Meeting Ralph must have been horrible enough for Harry, but imagine now adding “came for thanksgiving because he’s avoiding a warrant at home” added to the shit pile. 

Imagine how Ralph felt when he got served in Vegas, his one safe space. It did get him to stfu about whatever fabulous $50 hotel he was getting “comped” in however.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> [was gunt arrested?]


This has been a big debate in chat before and after the thread was posted. I am of the opinion that an arrest warrant was issued and he was notified, but that he's not yet been booked. It doesn't make sense any other way


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 14, 2021)

How many times has this waste of space been arrested now?


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 14, 2021)

Imagine getting gayopped by @MWV


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 14, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> View attachment 2799266
> @Welcome to the Show why did you delete this? It was so epic.






KF stickers are serious business.



AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


>





Die phone users and phone emojis.
I have swept up all your crabs.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 14, 2021)

If Ralph would just tell us when he gets arrested he sure would save everyone a lot of trouble.  Maybe think of someone else for a change, Ralph.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 14, 2021)

Not a fake name said:


> They must have let Ralph submit his own stats


Isnt that weight higher than what he has been supposedly weighing in at?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 14, 2021)

No idea what's going on here and I'm not from America. It does appear that he's been arrested, according to the screenshots. 
@Sam Losco would know more than some Aboriginal. 

1. This thread is staying up, considering we have threads on stupid rhetorical questions already. The standards of thread creation here is about equivalent to Ralph's horrible show no one watches.
2. We'll see tomorrow. 
3. 5'7'' 275lbs, fat. 
4. Still 5'1'', my contacts told me Adrienne begged for mercy and his heels added 7 inches.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> This has been a big debate in chat before and after the thread was posted. I am of the opinion that an arrest warrant was issued and he was notified, but that he's not yet been booked. It doesn't make sense any other way


It’s in a California court so they aren’t going to send the warrant squad to VA for this shit. They reference Marsy’s Law which only applies in Cali too.

The Nevada Co court could ask the Henrico County to have the warrant served on his residence. Henrico Co would probably just ask him to come down to the magistrate court and sign some paperwork. Only if Ralph refused to do this could he have a legit worry of actual handcuff arrest. It would also make him worried about getting pulled over for a traffic violation or any ID check interaction with the cops. 

They behavior and travel patterns of Gunt this past month indicate he’s paranoid to sit at home. Maybe he thinks he can avoid this shit with “I was totally out of town all month” charade.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 14, 2021)

Disrespected Pronouns said:


> It's 2021 and CONSENT MATTERS, and I did NOT CONSENT to this repost, I feel dirty and violated and I demand monetary compensation
> 
> Anyway, I did a quick scan of the Ralph twitter thread, on November 6th we got this gem:
> 
> ...


Pictures busted


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s in a California court so they aren’t going to send the warrant squad to VA for this shit...


yes but the question is whether or not he's in violation of his conditions of bail in VA. if so, then he'll have his bail revoked


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Dec 14, 2021)

Not a fake name said:


> They must have let Ralph submit his own stats


We can add 5'7 to the list of his self reported heights, ralp must be like a telescope changing his height that quickly


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> yes but the question is whether or not he's in violation of his conditions of bail in VA. if so, then he'll have his bail revoked


Ooof, I forgot about that little issue. No wonder piggy is paranoid. 

Guess he decided Vegas was a better use of his funds than trying to get his trusty Manhattan attorney to smooth this matter out for him in Henrico County so he doesn’t have to live fear in the crack shack 2. 

Getting bail revoked is a legit concern, but I think his attorney could have handled that for him without any problem. He’s 2,500 miles from the complainant, covid has jails fucked up, and there’s no history of physical violence…except for that cop punching thing I guess. However, knowing Ralph, he took the stupidest option and is just trying to stay away from home to avoid service or some shit.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> ...trying to stay away from home to avoid service or some shit.


they'll just go forward _in absentia. _Courts don't give a fuck. As long as criminal procedure was followed (usually requiring simple 1st class mail service), then they'll just proceed. On 11/24 the arraignment was set. Its possible he showed up at that time to ask for an arraignment, but its not clear to me why it wouldn't have shown a booking at that time. As far as VA goes, its more likely that the conditions of bail are less stringent than the restraining order, so he could be in violation of the TRO w/o being in violation of bail in the revenge porn case. That's the only thing I can think.

He could be trying to avoid service, possibly, in order to attempt to beat the revenge porn case first before answering for the TRO violation... or hoping the violation will go away if he beats the revenge porn case. He's been trying to frame Faith as a jilted lover for defense in the revenge porn case, so violating the TRO would be very bad for him during the revenge porn trial. Remember, his defense is going to be, "why would I intend to harm Faith? She was my partner at the time, and things only soured later and that was 100% her choice (jilted lover), not mine." The prosecutor will be trying to prove that he intended harm at the time of posting the revenge porn, but if it turns out that he's the white trash fuckwit we all know him to be, then that will very much help the prosecutor in the revenge porn case.

Its still not clear to me exactly how he violated the TRO. Digging into that will provide quite a bit of insight into what's going on.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 14, 2021)

Frosty_Glass said:


> 275 fuckin hell that’s some gunt.


So back in '16 I weighed about 82kg, and I'm 5'11', and I got a free medical exam for agreeing to be part of someone's undergraduate dissertation. It was like an advanced X-ray, so it could differentiate between bone, muscle, fat etc. In this way it could tell you with precision what your body fat, muscle and bone composition was. I was 30% body fat. This was a result of inactivity, drinking and eating shit - albeit, less so on all counts than Ralph.

With Ralph being 5'7', 45kg heavier, less active and more unhealthy I genuinely think his body fat % could be approaching 60% of his weight or something fucking crazy.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> they'll just go forward _in absentia. _Courts don't give a fuck. As long as criminal procedure was followed (usually requiring simple 1st class mail service), then they'll just proceed. On 11/24 the arraignment was set. Its possible he showed up at that time to ask for an arraignment, but its not clear to me why it wouldn't have shown a booking at that time. As far as VA goes, its more likely that the conditions of bail are less stringent than the restraining order, so he could be in violation of the TRO w/o being in violation of bail in the revenge porn case. That's the only thing I can think.
> 
> He could be trying to avoid service, possibly, in order to attempt to beat the revenge porn case first before answering for the TRO violation... or hoping the violation will go away if he beats the revenge porn case. He's been trying to frame Faith as a jilted lover for defense in the revenge porn case, so violating the TRO would be very bad for him during the revenge porn trial. Remember, his defense is going to be, "why would I intend to harm Faith? She was my partner at the time, and things only soured later and that was 100% her choice (jilted lover), not mine." The prosecutor will be trying to prove that he intended harm at the time of posting the revenge porn, but if it turns out that he's the white trash fuckwit we all know him to be, then that will very much help the prosecutor in the revenge porn case.
> 
> Its still not clear to me exactly how he violated the TRO. Digging into that will provide quite a bit of insight into what's going on.


Ralph was very suddenly and hurriedly driving to Pantsu’s Daddy’s house in NY on Nov. 24. Which leads me to believe he thought proving he was actually out of town for a “family holiday trip” was his strategy for why he couldn’t go to an arraignment hearing.

 (Would they have the arraignment done in person down at the Henrico’s magistrate’s office or have they moved even shit like that to Zoom when possible? Obviously they don’t expect him to show up for it in Nevada County.)


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 14, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> Post TRO Harassment - Help Protect Xander
> 
> 
> [foogallery.
> ...


Wow... I am surprised that he referred to Faith as "the mother of my child" instead of brither. He must of restrained himself with that one. Also Ralph, as they say, you can run but you can't hide forever. Sooner or later you will have to face this. You can't avoid responsibility for criminal charges like you do with being a father your children.


----------



## Rei is shit (Dec 14, 2021)

*ANOTHER CONFIRMATION OF FIVE FOOT ONE (5' 1" or 5.083 feet) TALL INCOMING

MIDGET BROS WE'RE WINNING AGAIN!*


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 14, 2021)

Matthew Vickers (cousin fucker, fatass) thinks the court website is right about Ralph being arrested but doesn’t realize a court website also says Vickers fucked his cousin.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> they'll just go forward _in absentia. _Courts don't give a fuck. As long as criminal procedure was followed (usually requiring simple 1st class mail service), then they'll just proceed. On 11/24 the arraignment was set. Its possible he showed up at that time to ask for an arraignment, but its not clear to me why it wouldn't have shown a booking at that time. As far as VA goes, its more likely that the conditions of bail are less stringent than the restraining order, so he could be in violation of the TRO w/o being in violation of bail in the revenge porn case. That's the only thing I can think.
> 
> He could be trying to avoid service, possibly, in order to attempt to beat the revenge porn case first before answering for the TRO violation... or hoping the violation will go away if he beats the revenge porn case. He's been trying to frame Faith as a jilted lover for defense in the revenge porn case, so violating the TRO would be very bad for him during the revenge porn trial. Remember, his defense is going to be, "why would I intend to harm Faith? She was my partner at the time, and things only soured later and that was 100% her choice (jilted lover), not mine." The prosecutor will be trying to prove that he intended harm at the time of posting the revenge porn, but if it turns out that he's the white trash fuckwit we all know him to be, then that will very much help the prosecutor in the revenge porn case.
> 
> Its still not clear to me exactly how he violated the TRO. Digging into that will provide quite a bit of insight into what's going on.


I’m going to guess if that screenshot is the one being cited for breaking the restraining order because it includes her full legal name in the screenshot. He then piled on by referring to “Faith” in subsequent tweets, but that first one clearly shows “Faith Vickers” which is a violation - just like saying Adrienne Blair’s name. 

He’s a fucking idiot. He thought he was being sneaky by using a screenshot, just like he tried to do on Twitter by using a screenshot of his e-begging campaign to show a photo of Xander.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> (Would they have the arraignment done in person down at the Henrico’s magistrate’s office or have they moved even shit like that to Zoom when possible? Obviously they don’t expect him to show up for it in Nevada County.)


The arraignment is set for January, so either he wrote the Court and just asked for an arraignment, or CA Criminal Procedure stipulates that the Prosecutor must wait X days after initial service in order to set an arraignment date and so they just went ahead and set it. idk which


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 14, 2021)

I can never tell if some of you guys genuinely believe Vickers is a cousin fucker or if you're still just salty as all hell.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

ddlloo said:


> I can never tell if some of you guys genuinely believe Vickers is a cousin fucker or if you're still just salty as all hell.


Looks like a cousin fucker to me... anyway, you run back and tell that fat retarded vickers faggot to remember that after Ethan kills himself the harvest doesn't end. 

The harvest MUST continue!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 14, 2021)

lightenup said:


> Hey discord fags please stop treating Haru like Haratio at the bridge plus Matt Vickers (cousin fucker) has vouched for him and did not give him any info. Trust.
> View attachment 2799433
> View attachment 2799434
> View attachment 2799435
> ...


Last time i trusted Haru he said he had proof Gator owned a Mitsubishi, repeatedly taunted Gator with it, said he would post it the next daybin chat, then never did. This was such an L for him he'll ignore it if you try and press him on it


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2021)

Until there's evidence of the arrest, I am not trusting a digital record or Vickers. He has a warrant in one California county until I see something more reliable.

Unfortunately, because whomever waited so long to leak this, I can't review Nevada County records for that time. The strongest evidence I can find of him being arrested at some point is this:





He has no outstanding warrant. So his warrant is resolved. I wonder if he just phoned the courthouse, said "I'm in Virginia, can you just assume I will be there on the 24th", and since they're not in any position to refuse over a misdemeanor, they just say "sure okay".

Edit 2: His cases.


			https://eaccess.nevadacountycourts.com/eservices/home.page.7
		


FL21-016680 VICKERS, FAITH CHOLE VS RALPH, ETHAN OLIVER
DOMESTIC VIOLENCE W/ MINOR CHILD
No information on this.

M21-001055 PEOPLE VS RALPH, ETHAN OLIVER
Disobeying Domestic Relations Court Order


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 14, 2021)

Trust the plan null. The gunt is being held at Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 14, 2021)

chud hunter said:


> This seems a bit misleading. I thought from the title that he had actually been arrested


It seems to be a season preview.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> FL21-016680 VICKERS, FAITH CHOLE VS RALPH, ETHAN OLIVER
> DOMESTIC VIOLENCE W/ MINOR CHILD


What’s this all about? Which minor child did he assault? He’s never met Xander and Faith was 18 when they met. 

Also can’t believe Faith Chole Vickers lets her misspelled middle name stand legally. Changing it is not nearly as involved as all her other legal filings. But seeing CHOLE on all these docs is pretty lulzy.


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2021)

wait wait wait, isn't the arraignment on the revenge porn shit on a similar date? how's he gonna make 2 court dates?

is my homie really fleeing to mexico?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> wait wait wait, isn't the arraignment on the revenge porn shit on a similar date? how's he gonna make 2 court dates?
> 
> is my homie really fleeing to mexico?











						Joining different meetings simultaneously
					

The feature to join different meetings or webinars simultaneously from the Zoom desktop client allows participants to participate in or monitor multiple meetings or webinars at the same time. This ...




					support.zoom.us


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> wait wait wait, isn't the arraignment on the revenge porn shit on a similar date? how's he gonna make 2 court dates?
> 
> is my homie really fleeing to mexico?


but yer honer, how wuz i suppose to be in two places at teh same time? this is a kangaroo court!


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> wait wait wait, isn't the arraignment on the revenge porn shit on a similar date? how's he gonna make 2 court dates?
> 
> is my homie really fleeing to mexico?


Ethan Ralph about to record the killstream in the back of a cartel van


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Joining different meetings simultaneously
> 
> 
> The feature to join different meetings or webinars simultaneously from the Zoom desktop client allows participants to participate in or monitor multiple meetings or webinars at the same time. This ...
> ...


"one second yer honor i'm being de'pozed in California on the otha line"


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> wait wait wait, isn't the arraignment on the revenge porn shit on a similar date? how's he gonna make 2 court dates?
> 
> is my homie really fleeing to mexico?


we wuz Clint Eaztwoodz and shit


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> wait wait wait, isn't the arraignment on the revenge porn shit on a similar date? how's he gonna make 2 court dates?
> 
> is my homie really fleeing to mexico?


Ethan ralph? naw senor, only Ethanio Ralphalangelo, que pasa? im just a semple corn farmer okhey.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> fleeing to mexico?





Improved.


----------



## Near (Dec 14, 2021)

Ralph is so demanded by the courtrooms everywhere, they may as well put him in the evidence room for easier transit


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Dec 14, 2021)

buttmunch said:


> Ethan ralph? naw senor, only Ethanio Ralphalangelo, que pasa? im just a semple corn farmer okhey.
> 
> View attachment 2799551


The Gunt with No Shame.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 14, 2021)

buttmunch said:


> Ethan ralph? naw senor, only Ethanio Ralphalangelo, que pasa? im just a semple corn farmer okhey.
> 
> View attachment 2799551


I was thinking of doing a "Mexican Revolutionary Ralph" but I just couldn't find a picture of one that was fat and gunty enough.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> They have Ralph's height at 5'7'' and weight of 275lbs.
> 
> Also, there are two charges here. I did a cursory google and some California lawyer's website said that it would be up to 1k fine and up to 1 year in jail. PER CHARGE.


They’re measurements given by Faith, and what girls do you know that can give an accurate measurment of anything.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Dec 14, 2021)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> YOU HEAR THAT @Null ? YOUR STREAM WON'T BE SO SHIT THIS WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph's already done with May, he's already dreaming of nigger dick now. May should have used that strap-on Horse  Dragon  dildo when Ralph asked her to.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 14, 2021)

Gunt on the run. Hands full of makers mark and scratched lottery tickets as he screams “You can’t abort the retort” with US Marshals in hot pursuit.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 14, 2021)

has the lowtax saga started?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Dec 14, 2021)

So Ralph did get warrant on 11/08, got release $0 on bail and has court date set on 1/24/21 ? It's informative I don't see why this needed it's own thread tbh.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 14, 2021)

Once again, Ethan Ralph proves that he is a three course meal when it comes to entertainment, but not for the reasons he intended it to be.


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> So Ralph did get warrant on 11/08, got release $0 on bail and has court date set on 1/24/21 ? It's informative I don't see why this needed it's own thread tbh.


Him officially being out on bail again is a significant development.


----------



## Puck (Dec 14, 2021)

The justice system works


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 14, 2021)

Imagine your life going through one helluva death rattle over a corn joke from like a year ago and sharting on stream


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Dec 14, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Imagine your life going through one helluva death rattle over a corn joke from like a year ago and sharting on stream


I GOTTA WINZ I GOTTA


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Dec 14, 2021)

He's not out on bail, it seems he may have received or responded to a summons and his bail has not been determined yet and is conditional on if he appears or not. His bond status is notice to appear, meaning it's probably waived if he does appear to court on the 24th.

Courts will sometimes set appearance to court as a condition to waive bail. So no Ralph is not out on bail.


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 14, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph's already done with May, he's already dreaming of nigger dick now.


I'm pressing X to doubt.
He's clearly still lusting after Jersh's benis (the best benis). Why else do you think he talks about him so much?


----------



## Twinkletard (Dec 14, 2021)

The train wreck never stops!


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

Retrodogkiller said:


> So no Ralph is not out on bail.


This. bail will be set at the arraignment. They've just quashed the warrant in the meantime.



Near said:


> Ralph is so demanded by the courtrooms everywhere, they may as well put him in the evidence room for easier transit


Can we somehow make an NFT out of this?



The Gangster Computer said:


> I was thinking of doing a "Mexican Revolutionary Ralph" but I just couldn't find a picture of one that was fat and gunty enough


This sparks some autism in me... anyone interested in helping me write a gunt song parody? How about...

*


Spoiler: Pantsu & Gunty












						Merle Haggard, Willie Nelson - Pancho and Lefty (Video)
					

Merle Haggard with Willie Nelson, "Pancho And Lefty"Listen to Pancho & Lefty: https://MerleHaggard.lnk.to/pancho_leftyYDListen to your favorite Willie Nelson...




					www.youtube.com
				






*


----------



## Asperchewy (Dec 14, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> This sparks some autism in me... anyone interested in helping me write a gunt song parody? How about...
> 
> *
> 
> ...


More along the lines of this:


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 14, 2021)

people are really complaining about an actual development in his life getting a thread when there's like 3 different threads that are basically "ralph dumb and eat poop haha" shut the fuck up


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Dec 14, 2021)

You aye lawgs just don't get it.  This is just the Ralpha male getting more hours on his court time to show that highly aquiline Minnesota cuck lawlyer what real legal prowess looks like.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 14, 2021)

Near said:


> Ralph is so demanded by the courtrooms everywhere, they may as well put him in the evidence room for easier transit


He's got so many warrants in so many states he'll get time served on the bus ride over


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

Asperchewy said:


> More along the lines of this:


or this 








						Unknown Hinson - Pregnant Again
					

From The Future is Unknown, copyright Capital Records.I do not in anyway own or endorse this copyright production.I'm just uploading my collection for everyo...




					www.youtube.com
				




but srsly ethan is a fat retarded southernor... of course he'll fit quite a few of those country songs, but turning Pancho and Lefty into Pantsu and Gunty could be epin. There's quite a bit of lyrical latitude. I volunteer to sing a verse and do the mixing if I can get someone else to sing the other verse.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 14, 2021)

Twinkletard said:


> The train wreck never stops!


And you can't look away from it, because the Train driver is leading it from the cliff with fireworks


----------



## BallBuster (Dec 14, 2021)

2021 truly is the year of Ralpha Male!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

Retrodogkiller said:


> He's not out on bail, it seems he may have received or responded to a summons and his bail has not been determined yet and is conditional on if he appears or not. His bond status is notice to appear, meaning it's probably waived if he does appear to court on the 24th.
> 
> Courts will sometimes set appearance to court as a condition to waive bail. So no Ralph is not out on bail.


Ralph really needs to address the matter on the KS. His life’s downward spiral is the only original content he produces that generates interest or legit views. He needs to give up his fantasy of being some edgy political voice online and embrace all he has - letting people laugh at his Jerry Springer life and alpha-wigger behavior. 

He’s really an IP2 streamer egg just waiting to hatch.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The standards of thread creation here is about equivalent to Ralph's horrible show no one watches.





4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Last time i trusted Haru he said he had proof Gator owned a Mitsubishi, repeatedly taunted Gator with it, said he would post it the next daybin chat, then never did. This was such an L for him he'll ignore it if you try and press him on it


Combing these two thoughts, am I to understand that we will soon get an entire separate thread debating whether Gator does or does not own a Mitsubish?

I mean, truly THAT would be the most riveting thread in this entire subforum. I can't wait.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Dec 14, 2021)

On a tweet that was on (I think) 11/6 he addressed her directly. Other times he could get away with being indirect. “The mother of my child” (May is pregnant w his kid and could easily claim they were fighting, it’s obv bullshit, but they could _try_), “the whore”, “crazy bpd slut” etc would all be a very round about way to refer to her w plausible deniability, but the “yOuR pUsSy lOoSe hurr hurr “ tweet was at her by name. 

That was dumb af. He is just _so goddamn easy_ to goad into doing something so life altering and dumb that I’m always in awe on this board. I fucking white girl _cannot_ with this trashbag’s stupidity.


----------



## MySonDavid (Dec 14, 2021)

I wonder if this swine remembers when the generous folks of broke dick farms warned him about Faith and what would happen if he got involved with her.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 14, 2021)

Anyone know which order he violated (the one for Faith, or the one for the rest of the family)? Anyone matched up the offense dates to Ralph’s tweets yet? I’m curious what the violation was. 

I remember Ralph bragging about how he was allowed to disparage Faith, and how it didn’t run afoul of the protective order. I don’t have that order in front of me, but I have the one for @MWV , Here it is, just for reference:


Spoiler: Ralph’s Order re Matt Vickers







I’m assuming Faith’s order has similar terms. The order above says “not to demean or slander” the Vickerses “directly or through other persons,” through “any media.” That’s pretty clear. Ralph has been tweeting nasty things about Faith and Matt seemingly at will. Frankly I’m surprised it’s only two violations.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Dec 14, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Anyone know which order he violated (the one for Faith, or the one for the rest of the family)? Anyone matched up the offense dates to Ralph’s tweets yet? I’m curious what the violation was.
> 
> I remember Ralph bragging about how he was allowed to disparage Faith, and how it didn’t run afoul of the protective order. I don’t have that order in front of me, but I have the one for @MWV , Here it is, just for reference:
> 
> ...


Most tweets Ralph made about the Vickers are whiney and try to paint him like he's some victim standing up for himself and while usually full of lies and retardation, probably weren't severe enough to be considered slander or demeaning. Unlike the loose pussy tweet which is probably what got him in trouble as he mentions faith by name directly.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 14, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> Combing these two thoughts, am I to understand that we will soon get an entire separate thread debating whether Gator does or does not own a Mitsubish?
> 
> I mean, truly THAT would be the most riveting thread in this entire subforum. I can't wait.


No. That can happen in Gator's thread. 


#KillAllPedos said:


> Anyone know which order he violated (the one for Faith, or the one for the rest of the family)? Anyone matched up the offense dates to Ralph’s tweets yet? I’m curious what the violation was.
> 
> I remember Ralph bragging about how he was allowed to disparage Faith, and how it didn’t run afoul of the protective order. I don’t have that order in front of me, but I have the one for @MWV , Here it is, just for reference:
> 
> ...


I assume the Vicker's RO since that one has the additional filing from Vickers about Ralph violating it. However, can't know for sure because the case for Faiths TRO has nothing listed in it.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I assume the Vicker's RO since that one has the additional filing from Vickers about Ralph violating it. However, can't know for sure because the case for Faiths TRO has nothing listed in it.


Just looking through Ralph’s tweets around the first violation date of October 17, 2021, I can see he and PedoPantsu took numerous direct shots at Faith and Matt on October 16. At one point, Ralph goes directly at Vickers and writes that “I’m not scared of jail and I’m damn sure not scared of ... [the court].” He was on a roll for the whole day. Not sure what he said on the 17th, but I’d wager it’s probably an extension of this tirade. He’s pretty flagrantly violating the orders in all of those tweets, and doing it in open defiance of the court.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 14, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Anyone know which order he violated (the one for Faith, or the one for the rest of the family)? Anyone matched up the offense dates to Ralph’s tweets yet? I’m curious what the violation was.
> 
> I remember Ralph bragging about how he was allowed to disparage Faith, and how it didn’t run afoul of the protective order. I don’t have that order in front of me, but I have the one for @MWV , Here it is, just for reference:
> 
> ...


I _suppose _it's possible the "do not slander" box wasn't checked on Faith's. Thus prompting him to say that in a braggadocios sort of way. Am I to understand he said that _before _Matt took out his in August?

However, you're right that it's ultimately irrelevant now, since Matt's order appears to supersede anything on Faith's by naming her, and he's been endlessly shit talking.



Sevenatenein said:


> Ralph and Shannon talking about this thread and Vickers gay opping Haru into tanking his tranny reputation even more than it already has been.
> View attachment 2800336


Oh, good Lord. He's talking about maybe having to record stuff from jail for the Killstream now, and how it'll help the show. He's delusional.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 14, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> Oh, good Lord. He's talking about maybe having to record stuff from jail for the Killstream now, and how it'll help the show. He's delusional.
> 
> EDIT: Typo.


Tonight on a tape delayed killstream: the head of the Virginia Aryans debates a Low Rider shot caller on prison yard etiquette!


----------



## Bepis (Dec 14, 2021)

Sevenatenein said:


> Ralph and Shannon talking about this thread and Vickers gay opping Haru into tanking his tranny reputation even more than it already has been.
> View attachment 2800336


It took him a whole week to program something that yells racial slurs and calls people faggots?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 14, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> I _suppose _it's possible the "do not slander" box wasn't checked on Faith's. Thus prompting him to say that in a braggadocios sort of way. Am I to understand he said that _before _Matt took out his in August?
> 
> However, you're right that it's ultimately irrelevant now, since Matt's order appears to supersede anything on Faith's by naming her, and he's been endlessly shit talking.
> 
> ...


He really believes everything that he says. Astounding. If you meet one jerkoff in a day, they're a jerkoff. If you meet jerkoffs all day, you're the jerkoff.


----------



## Konstantin Romanov (Dec 14, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> Oh, good Lord. He's talking about maybe having to record stuff from jail for the Killstream now, and how it'll help the show. He's delusional.


It's often remarked upon how crazy it is that inmates always seem to be able to sneak in phones, but it's no mystery how Ralph is going to do it. Dude could hide a fucking 8k in the front ass and nobody would be any the wiser.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 14, 2021)

Konstantin Romanov said:


> It's often remarked upon how crazy it is that inmates always seem to be able to sneak in phones, but it's no mystery how Ralph is going to do it. Dude could hide a fucking 8k in the front ass and nobody would be any the wiser.


Imagine being the poor fucker that has to search the gunt for contraband.


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 14, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> Imagine being the poor fucker that has to search the gunt for contraband.


surely you mean fuckers, one to hold the flaps the other to finger around them


----------



## Empresa (Dec 14, 2021)

Mentions this thread topic and OP again , Ralph just cant stop winning . 




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




_KIWIFARMS VS INTERNET BAD GUY when really theyre kinda my  own hype squad_ -  hes not lying there how many of us got into this because of the board, the weekly mentions on MATI, the  features and the chat above ????




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> I’m assuming Faith’s order has similar terms. The order above says “not to demean or slander” the Vickerses “directly or through other persons,” through “any media.” That’s pretty clear. Ralph has been tweeting nasty things about Faith and Matt seemingly at will. Frankly I’m surprised it’s only two violations.


gg. I posted the relevant link to the twitter posts the Vickers say violated the TRO ITT and on my twitter @zanmato1350

Clearly something similar would have been put in any other TRO... perhaps even more stringent language. Now, you'll have to ask Rackets about how this works out bc I'm not an attorney, but I think gunt likely has a pretty solid defense, here. His defense is that the adverse party has already violated the agreement and therefore the agreement is null and void (at some level in some way). Its all over twitter that papa vickers has called - by his own admission - no less than 3 potential guests for the KS and attempted to "demean" gunt and get them to pull support. That's clearly a violation of what seem to be *voluntary* stipulations agreed to by *both parties*. In the very least, papa vickers could be held in contempt of court for what he's been doing.

again, I'm not an attorney, so anyone reading this please ask one and let us know what they say.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Dec 14, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> That's clearly a violation of what seem to be *voluntary* stipulations agreed to by *both parties*. In the very least, papa vickers could be held in contempt of court for what he's been doing.


This is the arc I'm hoping for. Ralph is at his most entertaining when he's full of hubris after a win. You can pretty much bet on him doing something insanely stupid within a week if he prevails over the Vickers in court.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 14, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> He really believes everything that he says. Astounding. If you meet one jerkoff in a day, they're a jerkoff. If you meet jerkoffs all day, you're the jerkoff.


It's ridiculous. He's thinking that him going to jail again would give him the street cred that benefits a gangsta rapper. And maybe in that world of gansta rap, that's a feather in one's cap.

But I don't think it wears well on pasty fat white dudes who run shitty livestreams.

People who call Ralph a "wigger" couldn't be any more correct today.



Empresa said:


> Mentions this thread topic and OP again , Ralph just cant stop winning .
> View attachment 2800515
> View attachment 2800536
> View attachment 2800539
> ...


"Hey faggot, I _don't _own a Mitsubishi! I own a 2001 Daewoo with a bitchin' anime theme vinyl wrap, okay? I _only _got 23 more payments left on it too. Gawd!"

- Gator (probably)



Zanmato said:


> again, I'm not an attorney, so anyone reading this please ask one and let us know what they say.


I'm not an attorney, but I know POs are issued by _states_, and therefore the question is _state dependen_t, and you should ask the an attorney from the state where the PO was taken out.

That's important, because I can tell you my state doesn't have "do not badmouth" POs. Just "stay the fuck away from this person" POs (which would include online forums). I've honestly never even heard about a PO that says you can't badmouth somebody. I learned something today.


----------



## The Wokest (Dec 14, 2021)

I arrested Ethan Ralph yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Fools Idol (Dec 14, 2021)

Sevenatenein said:


> Ralph and Shannon talking about this thread and Vickers gay opping Haru into tanking his tranny reputation even more than it already has been.
> View attachment 2800336


"If it has to happen". But it didn't have to happen you fucking retard. This is why people call you a wigger Ralph, because you're incapable of thinking about your situation or your future. The idea that going to jail for any amount of time is no big deal is also something a nigger would think especially over something you didn't have to do.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 14, 2021)

Fools Idol said:


> "If it has to happen". But it didn't have to happen you fucking retard. This is why people call you a wigger Ralph, because you're incapable of thinking about your situation or your future. The idea that going to jail for any amount of time is no big deal is also something a nigger would think especially over something you didn't have to do.


Gunt is a wigger yet tries a alt-right grift.
He would look less stupid if he burnt all bridges and started a breadtube career with a "former neo-nazi" gimmick, Ralph would still be Ralph but this could make him last longer before dying of OD or cardiac arrest.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> h, good Lord. He's talking about maybe having to record stuff from jail for the Killstream now, and how it'll help the show. He's delusional.


No I will give ralph this, his show will have a tone more viewers and donos if he manages to record from jail 



Sevenatenein said:


> Ralph and Shannon talking about this thread and Vickers gay opping Haru into tanking his tranny reputation even more than it already has been.
> View attachment 2800336


"You might have got details on my arrest wrong" k i guess, @Haru Okumura  lol be careful Ralph's ten mentally deficient child molester fans noticed a possible error in accounting a footnote of white trash history and cataloging


----------



## Atomic Ant (Dec 14, 2021)

>being pregnant with the child of a man who is going to jail for violating a restraining order on another woman
Do you think Pantsu will put up with this much longer? I think the answer will be, neigh


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 14, 2021)

So is this correct?
- There was a warrant out for Ralph's arrest
- Bail $0
- Ralph simply called them to notify his intentions to attend the Zoom whatever rubbish relating to his arraignment 
- He was "out on bail"
- Technically, no arrest was ever made
- It was pretty much impossible to infer definitively from the records alone, though it was the most plausible assumption to make
- All this is allowed because he was accused of just a misdemeanour, allowing him to post bail remotely over the phone?
- "I will be attendin da zoom call yore honah btw are am vaccinated twice likah good southern boi"


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> So is this correct?
> - There was a warrant out for Ralph's arrest
> - Bail $0
> - Ralph simply called them to notify his intentions to attend the Zoom whatever rubbish relating to his arraignment
> ...


Yes, because California.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Dec 14, 2021)

We've got a thing and it's called retard love we've got a logs in the sky yeah we've got a thing and it's called a retraining order we've got a thing and it's called mutts law


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 14, 2021)

Should rename the GUNT Sub-Forum to “Ethan Ralph’s Arrested Development”

Works on so many levels


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> No I will give ralph this, his show will have a tone more viewers and donos if he manages to record from jail


I'm not sure I can agree with you here. Especially with respect to donations.

Here's an interesting question though: What would these shows be like? Would it be like a X minute phone-in from Ralph each show, followed by Gator talking about anime shit and playing pre-canned Tucker Carlson clips for the rest of the show as the actual functional host?

I'm just thinking, I don't think they're gonna let him use the phone for hours at a time repeatedly so he can host his show.

But hey, I've also never been to jail. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

I’m glad Ralph took my advice to address this issue on the KS because it’s really the only interesting content he’s got.


Empresa said:


> _KIWIFARMS VS INTERNET BAD GUY when really theyre kinda my  own hype squad_ -  hes not lying there how many of us got into this because of the board, the weekly mentions on MATI, the  features and the chat above ????
> View attachment 2800548


It’s true. I had zero interest in Ralph as a GG promoter or alt-right sped. I only took notice when his cascading series of bad decisions earned him his own forum. Once he released a teen sex tape and got her pregnant? Ralph became a top tier cow.

Ralph really earned his thread and forum via apex lolcow behavior. I’m sort of amazed forums of women lefties haven’t had fun watching his self-immolation but then again he’s such a non-entity they forgotten he even exists.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph really earned his thread and forum via apex lolcow behavior. I’m sort of amazed forums of women lefties haven’t had fun watching his self-immolation but then again he’s such a non-entity they forgotten he even exists


Part of it is his being mostly forgotten, part of it is his being repulsive to look at or talk about or analyze and another thing is he's so thin skinned he'll try and basically rape them for any minor jab or critique. Sounds like he wins in the third reason against them but his being a drama channel means that while he gets less shit he also gets tons less traffic.

The optimal route for him unbeknownst  to him isn't shutting down any critique or mockery from happening its using the negative attention to get nore fans by successfully responding to them and feeding off that drama and any entertaining shitshow stemming from it.


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Dec 14, 2021)

Literally all this Honkey had to do was not respond to the accidental provocation of a no name admin for a backwater internet gossip forum and he wouldn't be in any of this mess.


----------



## GaryGrey (Dec 14, 2021)

The court issued an order, the order was no followed so warrant issued.  Would it be fair to say the warrant for his arrest is no different than the warrant issued for an unpaid speeding ticket?  Cops wont be looking but when (not if) the offender does get stopped on some other suspicion what could be a normal traffic stop or domestic call automatically becomes an arrest.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 14, 2021)

A fat turbomanlet. He's gonna be real popular in prison


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

Fields Of Rye said:


> all this Honkey had to do was not respond to the accidental provocation of a no name admin for a backwater internet gossip forum


some argue that gunt's major problem is that he absolutely cannot let things go.




GaryGrey said:


> The court issued an order, the order was no followed so warrant issued


No. That was all perfunctory. null was astute enough to realize that this retard bodunk county in CA will actually publish active arrest warrants, so unless there is some relevant exception in this case, the warrant was dropped... probably on the day the arraignment was set. It wouldn't have mattered anyway since gunt lives on the other side of the country.

I would have already dropped a huge recap effortpost, but this shit website ate my response, so I'm having to retype most of it. If its not out in the next hour or two then check back in ~10hrs bc I've got something else I need to do soon.


----------



## JustStopDude (Dec 14, 2021)

Ralph would have to be slightly less than 180 lbs to be at a healthy BMI for his published height. 

That is depressing.

Also depressing us that despite the last two years or so, apparently Ralph has no one in his life that seems to care. If I had two or three of the things happen to me that have happened to Ralph, my family, friends, hell even my fucking boss, would be trying to intervene to get me help.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 14, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Once again, Ethan Ralph proves that he is a three course meal when it comes to entertainment, but not for the reasons he intended it to be.


The entertaining cautionary tale that is Ethan Oliver Ralph.


----------



## The Hard R (Dec 14, 2021)

Ralph, you're not an internet bad guy, you're just a fat faggot deadbeat who's exponential failures are amusing to watch because you're a total sperg with one ply skin.
Have fun paying child support for a kid you'll never be legally allowed to see.


----------



## Doughy Mystery Man (Dec 14, 2021)

The Hard R said:


> Ralph, you're not an internet bad guy, you're just a fat faggot deadbeat who's exponential failures are amusing to watch because you're a total sperg with one ply skin.
> Have fun paying child support for a kid you'll never be legally allowed to see.


The Notorious F.A.G (Fat Ass Gunt) wins by dumping the kid on welfare to own tax paying kiwis.


----------



## Siberian Khatru (Dec 15, 2021)

Looking forward to the harvest, looking bountiful this year!!!


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 15, 2021)

Empresa said:


> KIWIFARMS VS INTERNET BAD GUY when really theyre kinda my own hype


A rare moment of clarity


----------



## Konstantin Romanov (Dec 15, 2021)

Fields Of Rye said:


> Literally all this Honkey had to do was not respond to the accidental provocation of a no name admin for a backwater internet gossip forum and he wouldn't be in any of this mess.


Ralph would still have knocked up and cheated on a teenage girl and released the thumb tape. He would still have impotently raged at and ultimately been raped by (legally, in court, in a litigative capacity) Adrienne Blair. He would still have been filmed with his pants around his knees losing a fistfight to an autistic woman because her boyfriend called him short. The Vickers legal fight, the reroll baby, the vegas "highroller" saga, the Shart Heard 'Round the World, the car crash... 

Maybe Ralph did some of these things to own the haters, but that in itself is a manifestation of the same white trash ego pumping as the corn reaction was to begin with. The only way Ralph could have avoided his current trajectory is by being a completely different person at his core. This is destiny.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2021)

Konstantin Romanov said:


> The only way Ralph could have avoided his current trajectory is by being a completely different person at his core. This is destiny.


You know, it seems that way. But saying that is usually how assholes cop out of having any responsibility for their own lives. “It’s not my fault, I’m just doomed!” Nigger once you’re an adult, it’s on you to own your shit. I don’t care if Ronnie raped him 24/7 for his entire childhood, it’s Ethan’s responsibility to deal with it and not allow his damage to fuck up other people’s lives. It’s certainly on him not to knock up teenagers and horse troons and create innocent lives he can destroy. 

Every day is a new opportunity for Ethan to say “This shit stops with me.” Every day he fails to make that choice, he’s actively choosing to hurt others. Saying “It was always going to end this way” just absolves him of responsibility. But it’s ALL his doing, not “destiny.”


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 15, 2021)

I do love the hubris he displays. "hehehe I'm actually in less trouble for violating a restraining order against my ugly teenaged ex-wife than y'all think."


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 15, 2021)

JustStopDude said:


> Ralph would have to be slightly less than 180 lbs to be at a healthy BMI for his published height.
> 
> That is depressing.
> 
> Also depressing us that despite the last two years or so, apparently Ralph has no one in his life that seems to care. If I had two or three of the things happen to me that have happened to Ralph, my family, friends, hell even my fucking boss, would be trying to intervene to get me help.


You see, the difference between you and Gunt is that you are far more likeable than Gunt. I don't even know who the fuck you are and I like you more than Gunt. Politics aside, he is just unlikable. Releasing revenge porn because it's funny to him, getting into white trash fights, being a shitty father and domestic partner, he just sucks. He's got just about no one but himself. I doubt even Gaydur will sincerely stand by him when it comes time for him to face the music.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 15, 2021)

Empresa said:


> _KIWIFARMS VS INTERNET BAD GUY when really theyre kinda my own hype squad_ - hes not lying there how many of us got into this because of the board, the weekly mentions on MATI, the features and the chat above ????
> Your browser is not able to display this video.


So if we're your hype squad then why can't you turn any of this into success?  Could it be that the only thing we get "hyped" are the hate watchers?  Why can't you turn anything into something more than "I kept the lights on this month" levels of success?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 15, 2021)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> So if we're your hype squad then why can't you turn any of this into success?  Could it be that the only thing we get "hyped" are the hate watchers?  Why can't you turn anything into something more than "I kept the lights on this month" levels of success?


"Ethan Ralph, you're sentenced to 10 months incarceration for your crimes."
"Ok whatever judge you're basically my hype squad right now matter of fact."


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 15, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> "Ethan Ralph, you're sentenced to 10 months incarceration for your crimes."
> "Ok whatever judge you're basically my hype squad right now matter of fact."


"Pfft whatever Judge.  I'll still be making money off of this and you'll still be wearing a dress *jokerlaugh.wav*"


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 15, 2021)

The First Fag said:


> You see, the difference between you and Gunt is that you are far more likeable than Gunt. I don't even know who the fuck you are and I like you more than Gunt. Politics aside, he is just unlikable. Releasing revenge porn because it's funny to him, getting into white trash fights, being a shitty father and domestic partner, he just sucks. He's got just about no one but himself. I doubt even Gaydur will sincerely stand by him when it comes time for him to face the music.


Hasn't Ralph been quickly turning on those who try to help him or at least try to get him to downgear hisself, called them "snakes", and promptly tossed them out of his life since the divorce from Nora?


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Dec 15, 2021)

The Wokest said:


> I arrested Ethan Ralph yesterday and the day before.


*I AM GUNTICUS!*


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm sure both courtrooms will be full of KILLSTREAM fans.


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 15, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Hasn't Ralph been quickly turning on those who try to help him or at least try to get him to downgear hisself, called them "snakes", and promptly tossed them out of his life since the divorce from Nora?


Yes. Daddy Jersh, Nicky Rackets, Fagbot, many more.


----------



## Rudy Coleman (Dec 15, 2021)

Kanye West - Jail (Audio)
					

Music video by Kanye West performing Jail (Audio). © 2021 Getting Out Our Dreams II, LLC, distributed by Def Jam, a division of UMG Recordings, Inc., 1755 Br...




					www.youtube.com
				



thread theme


----------



## HomerSimpson (Dec 15, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> Ralph's height at 5'7''


They let him keep his platform shoes on? Is that normal, caused I'm not an alcoholic retard so I've never been arrested.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 15, 2021)

Rudy Coleman said:


> Kanye West - Jail (Audio)
> 
> 
> Music video by Kanye West performing Jail (Audio). © 2021 Getting Out Our Dreams II, LLC, distributed by Def Jam, a division of UMG Recordings, Inc., 1755 Br...
> ...


No!
This is.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 15, 2021)

LISTEN MOTHERFUCKER MAH FLURK MONEY BOUGHT THE BEST GOT DAM LAWYUR IN DA BIDNESS. LOOKIT DEM SHOES, GIN-YEW-WINE GOOCHEE JUST LIKE DA RALPHAMALE


----------



## Jeff Gerstmann (Dec 15, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> LISTEN MOTHERFUCKER MAH FLURK MONEY BOUGHT THE BEST GOT DAM LAWYUR IN DA BIDNESS. LOOKIT DEM SHOES, GIN-YEW-WINE GOOCHEE JUST LIKE DA RALPHAMALE
> View attachment 2804511


He's so short the pants are obviously too long for him


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 15, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> LISTEN MOTHERFUCKER MAH FLURK MONEY BOUGHT THE BEST GOT DAM LAWYUR IN DA BIDNESS. LOOKIT DEM SHOES, GIN-YEW-WINE GOOCHEE JUST LIKE DA RALPHAMALE
> View attachment 2804511


So, 5'1" confirmed?


----------



## The Hard R (Dec 16, 2021)

Jeff Gerstmann said:


> He's so short the pants are obviously too long for him


Wonder if it's because his ego won't allow him to buy less than 34 in. length pants. Or that he can't find a pair with sufficient girth for the gunt but short enough for those twiggy legs of his.


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 16, 2021)

The Hard R said:


> Wonder if it's because his ego won't allow him to buy less than 34 in. length pants. Or that he can't find a pair with sufficient girth for the gunt but short enough for those twiggy legs of his.


Almost certainly it's the later. It's got to be really difficult to locate pants that are twice as wide as they are long. I sympathize, It's got to be hard being an orange with a couple of toothpicks stuck in it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 16, 2021)

Harshed Mellow said:


> Almost certainly it's the later. It's got to be really difficult to locate pants that are twice as wide as they are long. I sympathize, It's got to be hard being an orange with a couple of toothpicks stuck in it.


White trash Ralphamale is unaware that pants can be hemmed.

I’m sure #trad Pantsu will totally hem all of Ralph’s 48x34 pants into appropriate 48x28 so he doesn’t look like a fat child wearing dad’s pants.


----------



## Figger Nucker (Dec 16, 2021)

Since some other pussy can't take the neg ratings: Hopefully he gets raped by niggers. I'm glad I could contribute something to this thread. You are all welcome.


----------



## Red Thief (Dec 16, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> White trash Ralphamale is unaware that pants can be hemmed.
> 
> I’m sure #trad Pantsu will totally hem all of Ralph’s 48x34 pants into appropriate 48x28 so he doesn’t look like a fat child wearing dad’s pants.


Lmfao, expecting white trash like Ralph who's too lazy to get up and just shits himself in his chair to go and get alterations on anything is expecting a little much. 

And you must be right about the tradcath horse. Surely she didn't spend her entire life up to this point watching anime and dreaming about molesting children instead of learning the bare minimum of housekeeping skills....right? She's trad after all.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 16, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> "Ethan Ralph, you're sentenced to 10 months incarceration for your crimes."
> "Ok whatever judge you're basically my hype squad right now matter of fact."


“I’ll smear shit all over my cell walls and still make money! It’s called winning, your honor, and it’s ALL I DO.”


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 16, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> “I’ll smear shit all over my cell walls and still make money! It’s called winning, your honor, and it’s ALL I DO.”


"I've got a big mouth"


----------



## whateverusernem12 (Dec 16, 2021)

This is a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Dec 17, 2021)

Praise be to the gunt as the harvest has yielded corn to last us through several winters.

It's the lard that keeps on giving to the point you don't have anywhere else to put all that crisco. Imagine that all of this could've been avoided by having a few less drinks and keeping it in your pants instead of spreading retarded trailer trash genes.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 17, 2021)

Figger Nucker said:


> Since some other pussy can't take the neg ratings: Hopefully he gets raped by niggers. I'm glad I could contribute something to this thread. You are all welcome.



It was @Welcome to the Show and he already had his ass ripped open by Ronnie anyway.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeff Gerstmann said:


> He's so short the pants are obviously too long for him


You know how your mom would sometimes buy you pants that were two sizes too big because she knew you’d grow into them? That’s how Ralph dresses himself.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Dec 17, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> You know how your mom would sometimes buy you pants that were two sizes too big because she knew you’d grow into them? That’s how Ralph dresses himself.


Because he will grow those two sizes easily enough


----------



## TayandYou (Dec 17, 2021)

If he goes to jail, maybe he can finally interview Chris like he said he wanted to


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 17, 2021)

I wonder how much fucking money Ralph has lost due to his legal issues. 

Ralph is obviously from a poor background, the way he gloats about expensive things just fucking screams new money... 

Yet even when he posts an actual W - because I'd call getting $10k off of a sperg buying a JPEG from me a W - it's muddied by the fact he's wasted that much money on defending his degenerate, Illogical and illegal behaviour in the courts.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 17, 2021)

OP says no further effortposts are needed, so I'll just drop what I have:

what seem to be the offending tweets



the relevant page from the TRO


Person 1 is Faith and Persons 3 are her mom and their kid. There's speculation that Mr. Vickers wasn't included so that he could go about attacking gunt online while the women and children were shielded from criticism. That, or he would have lost because he was already publicly attacking gunt. idk.

here's the Nevada Court website where you can look up cases. (apparently there is/was a TRO against that other dude Faith cucked)





						The Superior Court of California
					

Description here



					nccourt.net
				





			https://eaccess.nevadacountycourts.com/eservices/home.page.2
		




Here's the actual law gunt violated in VA





						§ 18.2-386.2. Unlawful dissemination or sale of images of another; penalty
					






					law.lis.virginia.gov
				




What is apparently the cucked ex admitting gunt dropped the vid in order to harm Faith (for revenge)


			https://twitter.com/Ahalfwaycrook1
		









						Ahalfwaycrook on Twitter: "I find these string of words so fucking fu…
					

archived 26 Oct 2021 15:16:18 UTC




					archive.fo
				





There. I was going to try to effortpost to pull it all together, but, like I said, the OP thinks the thread is essentially done. So, here you go.


----------



## TayandYou (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I wonder how much fucking money Ralph has lost due to his legal issues.
> 
> Ralph is obviously from a poor background, the way he gloats about expensive things just fucking screams new money...
> 
> Yet even when he posts an actual W - because I'd call getting $10k off of a sperg buying a JPEG from me a W - it's muddied by the fact he's wasted that much money on defending his degenerate, Illogical and illegal behaviour in the courts.


Maybe he should just stop doing crimes


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 17, 2021)

Bonktrash said:


> Maybe he should just stop doing crimes


afaik, so far he's just used public defenders. someone claims his current attorney has been hired, and specializes in dealing with clients with huge mitigating factors, apparently mental illness etc. We've been speculating as to whether he has an agreement with Odysee or otherwise to pay for attorneys fees. The speculation derives from some comments that gunt made and the fact that this is very common with edgy musical performers in their record contracts. Essentially, the record company encourages them to pull retarded stunts for publicity and promises them what is effective legal immunity by providing high powered lawyers.

I don't think this is happening atm, but its something to look out for. This seems to be gunt's whole marketing strategy.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 17, 2021)

Love how his pea brain works. 

"Oh, you want to say I am a bad driver? How could I possibly be a bad driver if you have a loose pussy, Faith?"


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 17, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> afaik, so far he's just used public defenders. someone claims his current attorney has been hired, and specializes in dealing with clients with huge mitigating factors, apparently mental illness etc. We've been speculating as to whether he has an agreement with Odysee or otherwise to pay for attorneys fees. The speculation derives from some comments that gunt made and the fact that this is very common with edgy musical performers in their record contracts. Essentially, the record company encourages them to pull retarded stunts for publicity and promises them what is effective legal immunity by providing high powered lawyers.
> 
> I don't think this is happening atm, but its something to look out for. This seems to be gunt's whole marketing strategy.


No way in hell would Odyssey put themselves in the legal muck for a guy who can barely pull in a few hundred views.

Over cheap fast food the Odyssey guy said something mildly supportive when fat ass compared himself to Tupac and talked about his legal troubles.

Ralph should be hiring a lawyer because he’s fucked if he has a public defender - he’d also have to show he’s poor to get one which I don’t think his ego would allow.


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Dec 17, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Love how his pea brain works.
> 
> "Oh, you want to say I am a bad driver? How could I possibly be a bad driver if you have a loose pussy, Faith?"


"I want to keep my mind on my driving, but I can't stop thinking about how loose that pussy was."


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 17, 2021)

Your Favorite New Friend said:


> "I want to keep my mind on my driving, but I can't stop thinking about how loose that pussy was."


We've seen the porn tape, the pussy had nothing to do with it.  Dude's dick is like a Vienna sausage, he could fuck a hamster without touching the sides.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 17, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> he’d also have to show he’s poor to get one which I don't think his ego would allow.


Public defenders are a constitutional right in the US (if you're facing at least 30 days in jail and 1k fine, or something like that) per SCOTUS. I do not believe you have to show poverty to qualify for one. In most cases you are fucking retarded if you don't get your own attorney, though generally you should do that _*immediately*_, not wait like it seems gunt did. There are cases where its good to ask for a public defender first, then hire an attorney later. For instance, cases that require a forensic psych report. You can have your public defender ask the State to pay for that, and those cost like 5-15k.

It'll be interesting to see what happens. I had someone who said they were calling the Courts to get more info, but I've not yet heard back from them.

As far as getting his attorneys paid for, you're probably right. But, we'll see. We don't know what sort of deals are going on behind closed doors. Also, remember that Gunt doesn't just sell himself on the viewers he pulls per livestream. He sells himself on creating a whole (mostly fake) ecosystem on these platforms. Half of dlive it seemed like was his cronies or other clout-chasers (or "bots") creating spin-off channels. So, you never know...


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 17, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> Public defenders are a constitutional right in the US (if you're facing at least 30 days in jail and 1k fine, or something like that) per SCOTUS. I do not believe you have to show poverty to qualify for one. In most cases you are fucking retarded if you don't get your own attorney, though generally you should do that _*immediately*_, not wait like it seems gunt did. There are cases where its good to ask for a public defender first, then hire an attorney later. For instance, cases that require a forensic psych report. You can have your public defender ask the State to pay for that, and those cost like 5-15k.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what happens. I had someone who said they were calling the Courts to get more info, but I've not yet heard back from them.
> 
> As far as getting his attorneys paid for, you're probably right. But, we'll see. We don't know what sort of deals are going on behind closed doors. Also, remember that Gunt doesn't just sell himself on the viewers he pulls per livestream. He sells himself on creating a whole (mostly fake) ecosystem on these platforms. Half of dlive it seemed like was his cronies or other clout-chasers (or "bots") creating spin-off channels. So, you never know...


Yes, you do have to demonstrate you live no more than 20% above the poverty line to qualify for a public defender. 

Ever listen to the Miranda rights? “IF you cannot afford an attorney, one will be provided for you.” The court determines if you can afford one and you must submit evidence that you’re too poor to afford one. 

If Ralph makes more than $16k a year he will not get a free public defender. He tries to hide his income and avoids taxes so who knows what evidence he could or couldn’t provide. He won’t ever be able to buy a house, but maybe it can get him a free shitty public defender.


----------



## Jeff Gerstmann (Dec 17, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> Public defenders are a constitutional right in the US (if you're facing at least 30 days in jail and 1k fine, or something like that) per SCOTUS. I do not believe you have to show poverty to qualify for one. In most cases you are fucking retarded if you don't get your own attorney, though generally you should do that _*immediately*_, not wait like it seems gunt did. There are cases where its good to ask for a public defender first, then hire an attorney later. For instance, cases that require a forensic psych report. You can have your public defender ask the State to pay for that, and those cost like 5-15k.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what happens. I had someone who said they were calling the Courts to get more info, but I've not yet heard back from them.
> 
> As far as getting his attorneys paid for, you're probably right. But, we'll see. We don't know what sort of deals are going on behind closed doors. Also, remember that Gunt doesn't just sell himself on the viewers he pulls per livestream. He sells himself on creating a whole (mostly fake) ecosystem on these platforms. Half of dlive it seemed like was his cronies or other clout-chasers (or "bots") creating spin-off channels. So, you never know...


According to Nick Rekieta the court will do everything in it's power to get you to pay for your own attorney, including emptying your bank account and forcing you to sell any assets you own and he's much smarter than you.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 17, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ever listen to the Miranda rights? “IF you cannot afford an attorney, one will be provided for you.” The court determines if you can afford one and you must submit evidence that you’re too poor to afford one.


Miranda rights aren't evidence, but I fully admit that there may be some line - though I don't believe its based _simply_ on your relation to the poverty level. And, while the right is set by SCOTUS, the actual performance of that right is settled at the State or Local level (as long as it isn't less than what SCOTUS says you have a right to), so it can differ based on the jurisdiction. Nevertheless, my point is that at your arraignment, you simply ask the Court for a public defender and you get one. After that I believe its up to the Court to petition to have you public defender pulled on the basis of income. I'm not sure how that works or how often that happens. That said, I'll repeat myself and say that apparently he claimed an income of 70k on his bail ppwk, which is greater than the US median income. I would expect that 70k would disqualify someone from having a public defender, and this may be why he has hired an attorney.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 17, 2021)

Fucking idiots, the lot of you. PAY for an attorney? Lawyers all across the country are big fans of the show and would be happy to represent the Ralphamale pro bono. The only 'court appointed' gonna be going on is when the court appoints Ralph as a deputy marshal to go after alogs like you. CAN'T ABORT THE RETORT!


----------



## Pill Cosby (Dec 17, 2021)

Ralph will walk into court, the judge will take one look and before even muttering a sound, Ralph will reply with a “shh”. 

As the judge sits with an astounding look on his face Ralph will tell the court about how much he is winning all the haters on Karen Farms and even if he was sentenced he would be winning. The people in the court would erupt with applause- the judge will toss out the case a Pantsu no longer looks like a horse….

Then Ralph wakes up from his drunken stupor clutching an empty bottle of Makers Mark; he wipes the crusty dried saliva from the corners of his lips, sits up and realises it was a dream then screams “FUCK!”


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 17, 2021)

Ralph's lawyer is Samantha Upton. Stop arguing about public defenders. Lurk more @Zanmato


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 17, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> Miranda rights aren't evidence, but I fully admit that there may be some line - though I don't believe its based _simply_ on your relation to the poverty level. And, while the right is set by SCOTUS, the actual performance of that right is settled at the State or Local level (as long as it isn't less than what SCOTUS says you have a right to), so it can differ based on the jurisdiction. Nevertheless, my point is that at your arraignment, you simply ask the Court for a public defender and you get one. After that I believe its up to the Court to petition to have you public defender pulled on the basis of income. I'm not sure how that works or how often that happens. That said, I'll repeat myself and say that apparently he claimed an income of 70k on his bail ppwk, which is greater than the US median income. I would expect that 70k would disqualify someone from having a public defender, and this may be why he has hired an attorney.


It is absolutely based on the federal poverty level and the limit is 20% above poverty level to get a free public defender. Poverty level for a single man is $12k a year. This is why I said Ralph would need to prove he makes less than $16k and we know Ralphamale claimed he makes $70k last time he had to file paperwork about hiring his own attorney. 

The public defender’s office is insanely overburdened as it is already, they would have millions of more cases added if any asshole could demand a “free” lawyer any time they got arrested. You only get a free lawyer if you are provably too broke to afford one. 

One obvious tell that someone qualifies for a public defender is that they sit in jail for a year because they can’t even come up with $200 for bail and end up serving more time waiting in jail for trial than they would have served for a guilty verdict on their charge.


----------



## TherapyMan (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeff Gerstmann said:


> According to Nick Rekieta . . .  and he's much smarter than you.


lmao, buddy you may be right but you don't have to suck Rekieta's dick quite that hard. 


Sam Losco said:


> Ralph's lawyer is Samantha Upton. Stop arguing about public defenders. Lurk more @Zanmato


Samantha Upton is Ralph's attorney in Virginia. While her profile on her website does not list her bar admissions, it is fairly unlikely that she has admission to the California bar, where the restraining order is being enforced, and I equally doubt she would apply for admission pro hace vice just to represent her flat fee client Ethan Ralph or travel across the country to represent him in a minor domestic issue. Ralph at this point is likely unrepresented and going to retain local counsel, but he could just roll the dice, like he has before, and represent himself pro se.


----------



## Jeff Gerstmann (Dec 17, 2021)

TherapyMan said:


> lmao, buddy you may be right but you don't have to suck Rekieta's dick quite that hard.


Imagine thinking that Nick Rekieta is smarter than Bryan Dunn is in any way cocksucking.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 17, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> LISTEN MOTHERFUCKER MAH FLURK MONEY BOUGHT THE BEST GOT DAM LAWYUR IN DA BIDNESS. LOOKIT DEM SHOES, GIN-YEW-WINE GOOCHEE JUST LIKE DA RALPHAMALE
> View attachment 2804511





Jeff Gerstmann said:


> He's so short the pants are obviously too long for him





There's light at the end said:


> So, 5'1" confirmed?


I like how Ralph's shortness is so overwhelming people assumed the picture was meant to represent Ralph, when the joke/meme is that it's supposed to be his lawyer, and has nothing to do with height at all (the pants are baggy because it's a shitty lawyer wearing a cheap suit).


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 17, 2021)

Jeff Gerstmann said:


> Imagine thinking that Nick Rekieta is smarter than Bryan Dunn is in any way cocksucking.


this, tbh. KoP is KING NIGGA. FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 17, 2021)

How do you get this:


Zanmato said:


> Miranda rights aren't evidence


From this: 


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ever listen to the Miranda rights? “IF you cannot afford an attorney, one will be provided for you.” *The court determines if you can afford one and you must submit evidence that you’re too poor to afford one.*


Where was it claimed that Miranda rights are evidence?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 17, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> I like how Ralph's shortness is so overwhelming people assumed the picture was meant to represent Ralph, when the joke/meme is that it's supposed to be his lawyer, and has nothing to do with height at all (the pants are baggy because it's a shitty lawyer wearing a cheap suit).


Yep. Meme slowly becoming a reality


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 18, 2021)

FakeNewsAnchor said:


> Fucking idiots, the lot of you. PAY for an attorney? Lawyers all across the country are big fans of the show and would be happy to represent the Ralphamale pro bono. The only 'court appointed' gonna be going on is when the court appoints Ralph as a deputy marshal to go after alogs like you. CAN'T ABORT THE RETORT!


He'd probably claim exactly that too. 

After all, he'd have to try and one-up his greatest arch-nemesis, Null, who said he got a _discount _(not free) when he hired an attorney to unfuck the Melinda Scott mess.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Dec 18, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> This is why I said Ralph would need to prove he makes less than $16k and we know Ralphamale claimed he makes $70k last time he had to file paperwork about hiring his own attorney.


“Your honour. Last month I only made $2k in super chats. I took the liberty to print them all off you. “


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 18, 2021)

Pill Cosby said:


> “Your honour. Last month I only made $2k in super chats. I took the liberty to print them all off you. “


"Please read them individually into the record. My assistant Gator has his soundboard ready."


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 18, 2021)

FakeNewsAnchor said:


> Lawyers all across the country are big fans of the show and would be happy to represent the Ralphamale pro boner.


I fixed that line for ya there, buddy


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 18, 2021)

I know Ralph at this point is far past fucked but I can't help but think it's not too late. If somehow by a stroke of luck that the devil himself would envy, Ralph somehow manages to walk away with minimal assraping from the courts, the next step would be to reassess himself and change his approach to shit.

Instead of sperging every time someone says something he doesn't like he, idk, brushed it off as unimportant, Ralph would find himself in a lot less situations of arrests, court appearances, car accidents and other general nonsense. Step two of this autistically intricate plan is to get clean. Stop with the drugs, the drinking, the gambling, the cheating. Exercise, eat right, find something productive to reduce the stress and anxiety. Maybe actually act like the conservative he pretends to be.

Step 3 is to get away from all the tards that are just as grimy, grifty and retarded as he is. He already ran off Rand, that was a good start. Now he just needs to uncouple himself from Fuentes and the rest of the Scooby Doo gang.

Of course I know we have a better chance of seeing Ethan shit a live chicken then for him to ever follow this advice, but I figured I'd leave it here anyway, just incase the gunt decides to come scrawling through. It's not too late Ethan, you're close to the edge, not over it yet. There's still time. 

Maybe what you need is a Christmas Carolesque adventure with Gator as Jacob Marley, Jim as Christmas Past, Fuentes as Christmas Present and Null as Christmas Yet to Come.

-Pantsu as Bob Cratchet and Gunt's pecker as Tiny Tim.....


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 18, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> the next step would be to reassess himself and change his approach to shit.
> 
> Instead of sperging every time someone says something he doesn't like he, idk, brushed it off as unimportant,


We can all bet good money that this is not going to happen. A more realistic arc is Ralph does even harder drugs and gets another egirl, desperate for the slightest bit of fame, pregnant.

All in on Ralph reaching new peak lolcow levels of Ralphamale


----------



## RodgerDodger (Dec 18, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> I know Ralph at this point is far past fucked but I can't help but think it's not too late. *If somehow by a stroke *


The only way he's ever gonna change.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 18, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> The only way he's ever gonna change.


There's a infinitesimal chance he takes a hallucinogen one day and, in a moment of euphoric clarity, sees a world outside himself in which his beliefs don't matter. The horror of that realisation might stop his heart for good though. Imagine not only being Ethan Ralph, but coming to terms with that suddenly.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 18, 2021)

Ralph is not going to change. He sees nothing wrong.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 18, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> I know Ralph at this point is far past fucked but I can't help but think it's not too late. If somehow by a stroke of luck that the devil himself would envy, Ralph somehow manages to walk away with minimal assraping from the courts, the next step would be to reassess himself and change his approach to shit.
> 
> Instead of sperging every time someone says something he doesn't like he, idk, brushed it off as unimportant, Ralph would find himself in a lot less situations of arrests, court appearances, car accidents and other general nonsense. Step two of this autistically intricate plan is to get clean. Stop with the drugs, the drinking, the gambling, the cheating. Exercise, eat right, find something productive to reduce the stress and anxiety. Maybe actually act like the conservative he pretends to be.
> 
> ...


Which way, (fat) huwite man?
Hope After Hate arc <-----  -----> IP2 arc


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 18, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> I know Ralph at this point is far past fucked but I can't help but think it's not too late. If somehow by a stroke of luck that the devil himself would envy, Ralph somehow manages to walk away with minimal assraping from the courts, the next step would be to reassess himself and change his approach to shit.
> 
> Instead of sperging every time someone says something he doesn't like he, idk, brushed it off as unimportant, Ralph would find himself in a lot less situations of arrests, court appearances, car accidents and other general nonsense. Step two of this autistically intricate plan is to get clean. Stop with the drugs, the drinking, the gambling, the cheating. Exercise, eat right, find something productive to reduce the stress and anxiety. Maybe actually act like the conservative he pretends to be.
> 
> ...


I don't know, Ralph's approaching 40 and based on what I've seen I would say he is 50-60% bodyfat. He has abused substances for years, if he cuts down on alcohol he starts smoking weed. His liver will be pickled. His muscles, tendons and posture will all be fucked due to his poor diet and complete inactivity.

That's just his body, if we look at the stressers on his life he constantly makes awful decisions that backfire on him. He's got shed loads more responsibility around the corner with kids, that would suggest he's going to be increasingly erratic.

He needs his podcast to survive, without it he's financially fucked. He literally has no other options - he can't work a trade job due to his body, and the fact he's a worthless alcoholic idiot precludes him from having a professional career. Yet jail, constantly being deplatformed and his incessant bridge burning has put this under threat.

Point is, Ralph's position would be hard to turn around for anyone. Yet Ralph can't seem to improve himself in any particular aspect - he has no chance in addressing all of them.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 18, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> reassess himself and change his approach to shit


Gunt is pathologically incapable of doing this in any capacity whatsoever


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 18, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I don't know, Ralph's approaching 40 and based on what I've seen I would say he is 50-60% bodyfat. He has abused substances for years, if he cuts down on alcohol he starts smoking weed. His liver will be pickled. His muscles, tendons and posture will all be fucked due to his poor diet and complete inactivity.
> 
> That's just his body, if we look at the stressers on his life he constantly makes awful decisions that backfire on him. He's got shed loads more responsibility around the corner with kids, that would suggest he's going to be increasingly erratic.
> 
> ...


He did not even attempt to get a real job in his entire life after college, all he did was grow his gunt with Mama Ralph covering the costs.

Even before the his arrest and the gunt tape, there never was hope for him since he always rejected help in true lolcow fashion.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 18, 2021)

Ghost of Xmas past, present, and future.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 18, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> He did not even attempt to get a real job in his entire life after college, all he did was grow his gunt with Mama Ralph covering the costs.
> 
> Even before the his arrest and the gunt tape, there never was hope for him since he always rejected help in true lolcow fashion.


I have said before: what was Ralph doing between college and GamerRape?

He's 36, GG was in 2014. So he was 29. Presumably he (didn't) graduate from college around the age of 21 or 22?

That's a full 7 years where he has no presence. Was he really just in the Gunt Shack jerking it to cuckold porn, living off of Sandra?


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 18, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I have said before: what was Ralph doing between college and GamerRape?
> 
> He's 36, GG was in 2014. So he was 29. Presumably he (didn't) graduate from college around the age of 21 or 22?
> 
> That's a full 7 years where he has no presence. Was he really just in the Gunt Shack jerking it to cuckold porn, living off of Sandra?


Given the fact that he voted for Obongo twice, it's possible that he could possibly be engaged in left-wing slacktivism under a nickname in some internet forum, his degree in journalism also implying that he was a SJW before Goygate


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 18, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I don't know, Ralph's approaching 40 and based on what I've seen I would say he is 50-60% bodyfat. He has abused substances for years, if he cuts down on alcohol he starts smoking weed. His liver will be pickled. His muscles, tendons and posture will all be fucked due to his poor diet and complete inactivity.
> 
> That's just his body, if we look at the stressers on his life he constantly makes awful decisions that backfire on him. He's got shed loads more responsibility around the corner with kids, that would suggest he's going to be increasingly erratic.
> 
> ...


This is why the incoming baby - who will supposedly be cared for in his home will be epic. Sad for the poor baby, but hilarious for these two mongoliods. Ralph is a giant baby, a grown man who required his mother’s care and support to survive until 35. He won’t make it to six months with a baby being cared for in the house - he’s the only fit throwing human allowed. 

One can hope some evolutionary genetics will awaken in Pantsu and she will realize the need to gtfo of the home before harm comes to the baby or her. She will spend a lot of time locked up in that shitty attic room caring for a fussy infant alone until then,


----------



## MadStan (Dec 18, 2021)

Some people will be excited for Dec 24, but for me it will be Jan 24th.

My Christmas is a LOLCOW one and Santa is bringing me prison time for me favorite LOLCOW.

Ho, fucking, ho!


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 18, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> He needs his podcast to survive, without it he's financially fucked. He literally has no other options


Imagine being so fucked that getting hit by a car or otherwise wrongfully injured is your best hope of financial survival.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 18, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Imagine being so fucked that getting hit by a car or otherwise wrongfully injured is your best hope of financial survival.


In this case he would simply lose his legs due to the beetus.
And have four vegas trips in a single month on a wheelchair.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Dec 18, 2021)

lol fat


----------



## Keranu (Dec 18, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Ghost of Xmas past, present, and future.


That young mugshot of Ralph is what he's supposed to look like today at age 36. Instead, he looks 60 years old because he ages one year every 3-4 months.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 18, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> I know Ralph at this point is far past fucked but I can't help but think it's not too late. If somehow by a stroke of luck that the devil himself would envy, Ralph somehow manages to walk away with minimal assraping from the courts, the next step would be to reassess himself and change his approach to shit.
> 
> Instead of sperging every time someone says something he doesn't like he, idk, brushed it off as unimportant, Ralph would find himself in a lot less situations of arrests, court appearances, car accidents and other general nonsense. Step two of this autistically intricate plan is to get clean. Stop with the drugs, the drinking, the gambling, the cheating. Exercise, eat right, find something productive to reduce the stress and anxiety. Maybe actually act like the conservative he pretends to be.
> 
> ...


Never say never, but I doubt it.  Didn't he get a sober chip after the Pillstream(s) and his being so f'd up he was messing up the equipment while Flamenco was trying to talk sense into him?



MirnaMinkoff said:


> This is why the incoming baby - who will supposedly be cared for in his home will be epic. Sad for the poor baby, but hilarious for these two mongoliods. Ralph is a giant baby, a grown man who required his mother’s care and support to survive until 35. He won’t make it to six months with a baby being cared for in the house - he’s the only fit throwing human allowed.
> 
> One can hope some evolutionary genetics will awaken in Pantsu and she will realize the need to gtfo of the home before harm comes to the baby or her. She will spend a lot of time locked up in that shitty attic room caring for a fussy infant alone until then,


Pantsu can breastfeed both at the same time on video for $.

Edit:  You're very welcome for that mental picture.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 18, 2021)

Just got done with the latest MATI and heard of Ralph's plan to stream from jail because "they give inmates iPads".
Here is what one of these epic devices looks like. No "big i" Internet, just an inhouse store for shitty games, movies, music, email and MAYBE heavily monitored voice/video calling for $2 a minute on both ends.


----------



## Skein (Dec 18, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It is absolutely based on the federal poverty level and the limit is 20% above poverty level to get a free public defender. Poverty level for a single man is $12k a year. This is why I said Ralph would need to prove he makes less than $16k and we know Ralphamale claimed he makes $70k last time he had to file paperwork about hiring his own attorney.
> 
> The public defender’s office is insanely overburdened as it is already, they would have millions of more cases added if any asshole could demand a “free” lawyer any time they got arrested. You only get a free lawyer if you are provably too broke to afford one.
> 
> One obvious tell that someone qualifies for a public defender is that they sit in jail for a year because they can’t even come up with $200 for bail and end up serving more time waiting in jail for trial than they would have served for a guilty verdict on their charge.



Generally true, but it depends on the jurisdiction. There are some counties that will more rigorously perform financial assessments than others. Also it will sometimes depend on whoever is the public defender assigned to the arraignment court at which the individual is first arraigned on their charges. 

I don't see him having any sort of consistency in private with respect to his assets/income, such that he would honestly report himself above the poverty line (assuming he is, though assets are usually included in the calculation irrespective of monthly income) and typically such things would be taken at face value unless there were circumstances in the charging documents that suggested a higher income, such as possession of property or certain employment. 

Though given the circumstances of this case, that the TRO was violated in the course of him operating what I'm sure Vickers has described as a well-listened to internet podcast (for purposes of emphasizing the scale of the TRO violation), it's possible that a public defender will catch wind of his true financial situation and decline representation. 

Public defenders can be an asset or a liability, depending on their clout with the court. TRO violations are a public defender's bread and butter. 

It would also ultimately depend on whether he would try to plea out or take the case to trial, although to do the latter at this point would seem somewhat unwise given the circumstances. 

As well as the attendant responsibilities of later physically being in Nevada County for what would be a multi-day trial, if both sides elected for jury trial.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 18, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Pantsu can breastfeed both at the same time on video for $.
> 
> Edit:  You're very welcome for that mental picture.


one of our resident artfags nees to draw this


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 19, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Never say never, but I doubt it.  Didn't he get a sober chip after the Pillstream(s) and his being so f'd up he was messing up the equipment while Flamenco was trying to talk sense into him?


I don't know that he ever showed anything like that. As I recall he said:

*glug glug glug*

Stahp. Stop innervenshinning me.

*glug glug*
*Xanax blackout*

Whassis mean it's been ten minutes? I went to AA, bitsch!!! Tell em Gayta, tell em!!!

*glug glug glug*

IT'S NAHT TROOO!!!!!


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2021)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> lol fat
> View attachment 2811475


fuckin hell and thats not even putting in his true height lol 



RedRocket69 said:


> Just got done with the latest MATI and heard of Ralph's plan to stream from jail because "they give inmates iPads".
> Here is what one of these epic devices looks like. No "big i" Internet, just an inhouse store for shitty games, movies, music, email and MAYBE heavily monitored voice/video calling for $2 a minute on both ends.


can we petition for ralph to be allowed to stream from jail?


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Dec 19, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> fuckin hell and thats not even putting in his true height lol


And look at how it's already enough to put him at the end of the scale the site uses.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2021)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> And look at how it's already enough to put him at the end of the scale the site uses.


fuck man iirc he said at one point he was 5'4 so even just using self given heights he really is some fucking freak of nature, its amazing he hasnt dropped dead yet.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Dec 19, 2021)

Ah, The Gunt and his never-ending legal issues. Brings a smile to my face.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> fuckin hell and thats not even putting in his true height lol
> 
> 
> can we petition for ralph to be allowed to stream from jail?


Start it up on Change.org and I'll sign. It's a fun meme campaign either way. 
I'm excited for Ralph's upcoming CPS Saga. 
There's no way he and Trantsu are going to keep their systems clean of narcotics or their lives free of junkies/freaks and there's a 95% that people will start calling in wellness checks for the babby.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 19, 2021)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> lol fat
> View attachment 2811475


Not accurate.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> Just got done with the latest MATI and heard of Ralph's plan to stream from jail because "they give inmates iPads".
> Here is what one of these epic devices looks like. No "big i" Internet, just an inhouse store for shitty games, movies, music, email and MAYBE heavily monitored voice/video calling for $2 a minute on both ends.
> 
> View attachment 2811607


Not that I have been, but the US Jail catalogue has lots of devices that are analogues of what we have on the outside. Except they're expensive, lack the normal functionality you would expect from even the most basic version of said device and are made from see-through plastic to prevent people hiding shit in them.

If Ralph thinks he's going to be streaming he's insane, the guy has been to prison - he knows even if he could get a device that could stream, he would need to keep it hidden from the guards, other inmates and find somewhere private from which to do the show. Achieving any one of those things would be a challenge, but all three would be nigh-on impossible to do alone. If he had other inmates involved, yeah sure he might - MIGHT - be able to pull it off.

However, even if he did manage to pull it off it would only take one Ayyylawwg to tip the relevant authorities off that he is streaming from prison and the game would be up. They could inform them of the time and name of the inmate and even supply them with video evidence of the stream. The fact Ralph is thinking about this really does show he is detached from reality.


----------



## TayandYou (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> If he had other inmates involved, yeah sure he might - MIGHT - be able to pull it off.


Highly doubt Ralph would even be able to persuade anybody to help him with his schemes, not that anything else about streaming from prison is remotely plausible to begin with.

He's just delusional, as always.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Not that I have been, but the US Jail catalogue has lots of devices that are analogues of what we have on the outside. Except they're expensive, lack the normal functionality you would expect from even the most basic version of said device and are made from see-through plastic to prevent people hiding shit in them.
> 
> If Ralph thinks he's going to be streaming he's insane, the guy has been to prison - he knows even if he could get a device that could stream, he would need to keep it hidden from the guards, other inmates and find somewhere private from which to do the show. Achieving any one of those things would be a challenge, but all three would be nigh-on impossible to do alone. If he had other inmates involved, yeah sure he might - MIGHT - be able to pull it off.
> 
> However, even if he did manage to pull it off it would only take one Ayyylawwg to tip the relevant authorities off that he is streaming from prison and the game would be up. They could inform them of the time and name of the inmate and even supply them with video evidence of the stream. The fact Ralph is thinking about this really does show he is detached from reality.


The Gunt is a Mastermind.  He can become a Criminal Mastermind if need be.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Not that I have been, but the US Jail catalogue has lots of devices that are analogues of what we have on the outside. Except they're expensive, lack the normal functionality you would expect from even the most basic version of said device and are made from see-through plastic to prevent people hiding shit in them.
> 
> If Ralph thinks he's going to be streaming he's insane, the guy has been to prison - he knows even if he could get a device that could stream, he would need to keep it hidden from the guards, other inmates and find somewhere private from which to do the show. Achieving any one of those things would be a challenge, but all three would be nigh-on impossible to do alone. If he had other inmates involved, yeah sure he might - MIGHT - be able to pull it off.
> 
> However, even if he did manage to pull it off it would only take one Ayyylawwg to tip the relevant authorities off that he is streaming from prison and the game would be up. They could inform them of the time and name of the inmate and even supply them with video evidence of the stream. The fact Ralph is thinking about this really does show he is detached from reality.


That's a good point that he's been through the system before but from the way he was speaking it sounded as if the tablet thing was something new to him. 

I'm curious why there's speculation that he'd be getting locked up at all for this recent development. It's only a class A misdemeanor, which is typically only punishable by a year in county jail. Factor in the standard 2 for 1 good behavior credits (you only receive this for misdemeanors) and possibly 3 for 1 if he decides to do trustee work, he's only looking at 4 months tops. 

He could simply not return to California because there's no way they will extradite  him across the country for such a petty crime. I've seen cops decline to extradite someone more than a county over for the same degree of crime.

Also, I'm pretty sure the court would happily just take his money and tell him not to do it again or consequences will never be the same. 
Sadly, I don't believe any of this will result in a fresh Jail Saga. We're just going to have to wait for the CPS/Wellness Check Saga for the really spicy content


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> That's a good point that he's been through the system before but from the way he was speaking it sounded as if the tablet thing was something new to him.
> 
> I'm curious why there's speculation that he'd be getting locked up at all for this recent development. It's only a class A misdemeanor, which is typically only punishable by a year in county jail. Factor in the standard 2 for 1 good behavior credits (you only receive this for misdemeanors) and possibly 3 for 1 if he decides to do trustee work, he's only looking at 4 months tops.
> 
> ...


He’s been to jail before for punching a cop, so he already has a criminal record. 

The prosecutor was totally going to let him walk away scot free from this BS as long as he just behaved himself - but he didn’t. The dumbass acted like the enormous fool that he is shit talked Faith, violated restraining orders and thereby pissed off the DA who then decided to press charges. The fact that the DA gave him a chance and he pissed all over it, is a pretty good reason to assume he will now press hard for the max sentence. Ralph had his chance and he blew it big time. 

Matt Vickers is also flying to Va for the trial to make it very clear how much Ralph’s actions have harmed his family - which will certainly impress the judge that this family has been harmed by Ralph and he deserves more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 19, 2021)

late 2021 is just lolcow arresting season, huh?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 19, 2021)

I love that Ralph can barely stream properly as it is, audio constantly fucked, killstream.tv hacked and down permanently, and he’s claiming he’ll be a streamlord from prison. This is magical thinking on a grand scale.


----------



## State Champ (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> That's a good point that he's been through the system before but from the way he was speaking it sounded as if the tablet thing was something new to him.
> 
> I'm curious why there's speculation that he'd be getting locked up at all for this recent development. It's only a class A misdemeanor, which is typically only punishable by a year in county jail. Factor in the standard 2 for 1 good behavior credits (you only receive this for misdemeanors) and possibly 3 for 1 if he decides to do trustee work, he's only looking at 4 months tops.
> 
> ...


While I mostly agree with this, and I think it's unlikely Ralph actually does any real jail time, I would point out some things working against him in relation to extradition.

1. He would be wanted by California (if convicted) for not just any misdemeanor, but violating a domestic RO. How many times have local Richmond cops shown up to a domestic situation where the man was clearly the problem and things went bad? I would guess a lot.

2. If he promised the Cali prosecutor he'd be a good boy, then flagrantly violated the agreement like a drunken hillbilly redneck, the prosecutor might make it personal.

3. He currently has charges pending for revenge porn. Innocent or guilty, not a good thing to have on a current court docket.

4. He has a feloy conviction for getting into a drunken altercation with a female police officer. If the police find out about it I can guess how males cops are going to feel about him throwing hands with a female cop.

If this were some other state wanting him for misdemeanor unpaid speeding tickets it might go that way, I guess.  However, with all Ralph has going against him would the cops really have a problem holding him in a cell to wait for a transport van to come in from California? Can Ralph realistically depend on police apathy? I don't know, but I wouldn't want to have to face those odds.


----------



## break these cuffs (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> Just got done with the latest MATI and heard of Ralph's plan to stream from jail because "they give inmates iPads".
> Here is what one of these epic devices looks like. No "big i" Internet, just an inhouse store for shitty games, movies, music, email and MAYBE heavily monitored voice/video calling for $2 a minute on both ends.
> 
> View attachment 2811607


Ralph will use the phone Gator smuggles in for him until his celly either takes it from him or tells the guys who are extorting him for 'protection' that Ralph has one and they take it as payment. It would be hilarious if Gator played Brutus  to Jcaesar187 and stole Killstream while he's locked up. Et tu, Eagle Eyes?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 19, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> It would be hilarious if Gator played Brutus to Jcaesar187 and stole Killstream while he's locked up. Et tu, Eagle Eyes?


It would be funnier if he smuggled in defective phones that Ethan traded for protection, then ended up getting his ass beat over when they stop working.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> Just got done with the latest MATI and heard of Ralph's plan to stream from jail because "they give inmates iPads".
> Here is what one of these epic devices looks like. No "big i" Internet, just an inhouse store for shitty games, movies, music, email and MAYBE heavily monitored voice/video calling for $2 a minute on both ends.
> 
> View attachment 2811607


GAYDUR, GAYDUR, THE AYLAGHS BRIBED THE JAIL STAFF TO NOT LET ME MANAGE THE KILLSTREAM, HELP ME GAYDUR, SMUGGLE A IPAD SO I CAN KEEP MANAGING THE STREAM, GAYDUR, GAYDUR


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He’s been to jail before for punching a cop, so he already has a criminal record.
> 
> The prosecutor was totally going to let him walk away scot free from this BS as long as he just behaved himself - but he didn’t. The dumbass acted like the enormous fool that he is shit talked Faith, violated restraining orders and thereby pissed off the DA who then decided to press charges. The fact that the DA gave him a chance and he pissed all over it, is a pretty good reason to assume he will now press hard for the max sentence. Ralph had his chance and he blew it big time.
> 
> Matt Vickers is also flying to Va for the trial to make it very clear how much Ralph’s actions have harmed his family - which will certainly impress the judge that this family has been harmed by Ralph and he deserves more than a slap on the wrist.


I get where you're coming from, but I think everyone is way over hyping how this is going to play out.

Both of these charges are Class A/1 misdemeanors from two extremely separated jurisdictions. 
As I mentioned above, assuming Ralph is allowed to work a trustee job in jail (you don't go to prison for misdemeanors) his maximum sentence will be a year, of which he will only have to serve 4 months.

Both convictions will be ran concurrent (no back to back sentencing).
Couple this with Covid 2: Unicorn Boogaloo and the fact that he has enough money to cover whatever petty bs the court can throw at him, it's unlikely that he will spend any time in jail. 
And this is assuming the court sees this as an open and shut case.

In my opinion, the most likely outcome is that he will receive/accept roughly 1.5 years probation. The judge will likely see this as a better outcome than jail because instead of sitting around playing Spades with the spades and eating ramen pizzas for 120 days, he will have to attend drug/alcohol classes, be randomly piss tested, receive anger management and pay the system a few thousand dollars in fees/fines for 18 months.

But what do I know. I am but a humble jailhouse lawyer.

TL;DR this is a double nothing burger and you can't punt the gunt


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> GAYDUR, GAYDUR, THE AYLAGHS BRIBED THE JAIL STAFF TO NOT LET ME MANAGE THE KILLSTREAM, HELP ME GAYDUR, SMUGGLE A IPAD SO I CAN KEEP MANAGING THE STREAM, GAYDUR, GAYDUR


You reckon Gator could boof an iPad?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> That's a good point that he's been through the system before but from the way he was speaking it sounded as if the tablet thing was something new to him.
> 
> I'm curious why there's speculation that he'd be getting locked up at all for this recent development. It's only a class A misdemeanor, which is typically only punishable by a year in county jail. Factor in the standard 2 for 1 good behavior credits (you only receive this for misdemeanors) and possibly 3 for 1 if he decides to do trustee work, he's only looking at 4 months tops.
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be, in the sense that he should be well aware that the items you can get are not what are available on the outside. He should know this because catalogues in correctional facilities have had a lot of computers and other types of tech for years, it's all the same low quality, high-priced, see through plastic stuff that those tablets are.

I believe the Revenge Porn charges are in VA, which is where Ralph lives. His charges for the breach of the restraining order are in CA.

In relation to the Revenge Porn, I think the chances of him catching jailtime is relatively high. As others have pointed out - Ralph was given a chance with this one, for some crazy reason, and he managed to fuck that up. Four months sounds about right, but I am no expert on these things and I would not be surprised, given Ralph may be the first person in VA to go down for this crime, if they seek to make an example of him.

Point is, he is dead to rights in terms of being guilty. He has squandered his chances. He messed with the teenage mother of his child even after releasing this sex tape and he has a prior record. The court will not look kindly on him, and given that jail time is available I think he will catch some.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It shouldn't be, in the sense that he should be well aware that the items you can get are not what are available on the outside. He should know this because catalogues in correctional facilities have had a lot of computers and other types of tech for years, it's all the same low quality, high-priced, see through plastic stuff that those tablets are.
> 
> I believe the Revenge Porn charges are in VA, which is where Ralph lives. His charges for the breach of the restraining order are in CA.
> 
> ...


If I had to hedge a bet I would say he'll get 4 months for the revenge porn; I think they'll threaten him with a year and a half and he'll plea out to get 4 months to feel like a win and to get him to take the deal. I think he'll get maybe a year or two (call it a year and a half) of probation for the CA shit.

At the very least this is going to eat tons of his money and time for legal fees and court shit. And even with the money from his Flurk sale he can't keep fighting all these stupid legal battles he gets himself in.

edited because sped


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 19, 2021)

All of this speculation ignores what really matters: Any outcome will prompt Ralph to sperg one way or another and provide blue ribbon corn. We win regardless.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> If I had to hedge a bet I would say he'll get 4 months for the revenge porn; I think they'll threaten him with a year and a half and he'll plea out to get 4 months to feel like a win and to get him to take the deal. I think he'll get maybe a year or two (call it a year and a half) for the CA shit.
> 
> At the very least this is going to eat tons of his money and time for legal fees and court shit. And even with the money from his Flurk sale he can't keep fighting all these stupid legal battles he gets himself in.


Is the CA stuff really going to be that much worse for him?

I would have thought that was comparatively minor?

Edit:
Breaking a CA restraining order is 1-Year Max.

To be honest, and I cannot stress how ignorant I am of this, I feel like breaching a restraining order by Tweeting is a pretty low bar for a breach. I doubt he would be jailed for calling her pussy loose. Fuck, if you breach it in a violent manner you would get 3 years, so it's a huge jump in between.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Four months sounds about right, but I am no expert on these things and I would not be surprised given Ralph may be the first person in VA to go down for this crime, if they seek to make an example of him.
> 
> Point is, he is dead to rights in terms of being guilty. He has squandered his chances. He messed with the teenage mother of his child even after releasing this and he has a prior record. The court will not look kindly on him, and given that jail time is available I think he will catch some.


The thing is, 4 months is the worst case scenario. 6 if they won't let him go trustee because of his assault on an officer, which is possible. Ralph can do that standing on his head either way.

A big factor that I think will sway the judge into giving him probation is his upcoming babby. While yes, to a normal person, having two kids back to back with different women is reprehensible, the judge is going to consider the harm a jail sentence would cause Guntling 2: Equine Pigaloo.

Ralph is the sole provider for their household. 6 months of playing dominos in county isn't going to scare Ethan straight. So what would be the point in forcing a pregnant woman with no job to fend for herself? To "slam the book" on someone who posted someone's butthole on the internet? Would a judge consider that to be justice? Maybe, but I doubt it.

The wisest decision would be to give him probation so that Ralph really knows that any mistake will result in his time served on probation being revoked and still having to go do six months away from his newborn.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Is the CA stuff really going to be that much worse for him?
> 
> I would have thought that was comparatively minor?


I forgot to put a year and a half of probation because I'm fucking retarded, I don't think he's going to see any jail time for that at all. Worst he's getting is probation.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 19, 2021)

As much as no jail time would suck, a long probation term is almost better because he’s going to be under pressure not to fuck up and be accountable for himself. Even better if he’s not allowed to leave the state and has a bunch of other restrictions. He’s definitely going to fuck up and get locked up anyway. 
Legend has it some crims prefer serving a short sentence over a long probation for those very reasons.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 19, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> As much as no jail time would suck, a long probation term is almost better because he’s going to be under pressure not to fuck up and be accountable for himself. Even better if he’s not allowed to leave the state and has a bunch of other restrictions. He’s definitely going to fuck up and get locked up anyway.
> Legend has it some crims prefer serving a short sentence over a long probation for those very reasons.


We also can't rule out whatever judge this comes in front of sees the amount of shit-stirring that the Vickers clan did the year leading up to the case and just throw everything out. Both sides of this argument are equally fucked in the head.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 19, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> As much as no jail time would suck, a long probation term is almost better because he’s going to be under pressure not to fuck up and be accountable for himself. Even better if he’s not allowed to leave the state and has a bunch of other restrictions. He’s definitely going to fuck up and get locked up anyway.
> Legend has it some crims prefer serving a short sentence over a long probation for those very reasons.


A short jail sentence would benefit Ralph the most, despite it not being the most optimal of situations. A restricted diet, forced detoxing and a break away from the internet might actually save the fat slob from his impending death. Maybe if he goes away for 6 months, much of the bullshit surrounding him will dry up. Vickers can move on and focus on his family, Faith can focus on her son and Pantsu can focus on finding a dentist.
There's an old saying that goes "how can I miss you if you don't go away?". Quite frankly, as entertaining as it has been to laugh and mock Ralph's retarded antics, it's only a matter of time before Ralph either dies or ends up in prison for something REALLY serious and ends up serving a lengthy sentence. Then the show is over and I'd rather wait 4-6 months for Ralph to come back with new vigor than for the curtain to drop.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> We also can't rule out whatever judge this comes in front of sees the amount of shit-stirring that the Vickers clan did the year leading up to the case and just throw everything out. Both sides of this argument are equally fucked in the head.


Exactly. The judge is going to weigh every possible part of the case. I also find it extremely amusing that he will also have to watch the video and then look Ralph in the eyes. Ralph will be felted but the judge will be vicariously gunted. 
(That's a decent lolcow themed band name.
Vicariously Gunted)


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> The thing is, 4 months is the worst case scenario. 6 if they won't let him go trustee because of his assault on an officer, which is possible. Ralph can do that standing on his head either way.
> 
> A big factor that I think will sway the judge into giving him probation is his upcoming babby. While yes, to a normal person, having two kids back to back with different women is reprehensible, the judge is going to consider the harm a jail sentence would cause Guntling 2: Equine Pigaloo.
> 
> ...


It will depend on the judge, it will depend on the Vickers and it will depend on Ralph.

I really think, had Ralph pled in the first instance he would have just got probation. It's too far gone now, one of the main factors you are forgetting is the victim: Faith. Now sure, to us she's an unstable BPD teen - but to the judge she is a victim of a sex crime, who at the time was in a mental health crisis centre. While Ralph is the strange man who groomed her online, isolated her from her family , released a sex tape of her before impregnating her and promptly giving her an ultimatum about helping raise the child. Yet don't put Ralph in jail because he does not want his current baby momma to be to be a single mother for a few months, when he happily subjected his victim to that very same fate?

If I was a judge, I would think Ralph's actions speak for themselves. The actions of the Vickers would not even be brought up, what relevance do they have to the revenge porn case? None, the evidence of what he did is open and closed, it's a slam dunk. There's nothing to it, it was filmed live. The question at hand is more the sentencing, and while I would think the Vickers' actions would not be allowed to be talked about in court, I think some - if not all - of Ralph's behaviour would be relevant. Maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt the court would allow Ralph to put the Vickers on trial.

I would add, Ralph does not think he will walk - the nervous energy he gives off with his fervent denials of any possibility of him going to jail speak volumes.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It will depend on the judge, it will depend on the Vickers and it will depend on Ralph.
> 
> I really think, had Ralph pled in the first instance he would have just got probation. It's too far gone now, one of the main factors you are forgetting is the victim: Faith. Now sure, to us she's an unstable BPD teen - but to the judge she is a victim of a sex crime, who at the time was in a mental health crisis centre. While he is the strange man who groomed her online and isolated her from her family, released a sex tape of before impregnating her and promptly giving her an ultimatum about helping raise the child. Yet don't put him in jail because he does not want his current baby momma to be to be a single mother for a few months, when he happily subjected his victim to it?
> 
> ...


I fear you're treading dangerously close to being sympathetic to Faith. Personally, I don't think anyone is a victim in this situation other than Xander. He's a tiny bundle of innocence being deprived essential bonding time with his father because both of his parents are retarded fuck ups. 

Actually, I feel a bit of sympathy for the younger Vickers kids. Those kids have been having to hear about their dramatic tweaker sister's leather cheerio video for months now. That's kind of fucked up.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 19, 2021)

I would just like to point out that if Ralph goes to jail a part of the intake process will be that a corrections officer will have to lift up the gunt to inspect for contraband. That is all.


----------



## ClipBitch (Dec 19, 2021)

I hope the Vickers are pulling a Ron Toye and hired someone to watch ralphs stream/Twitter to catalog everything for presentation. It'd be amazing if they air hours of his retarded self-incriminating comments to the courtroom. I don't have high hopes, though. For some reason, internet lawsuits tend to ignore tons of helpful lore.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> If I was a judge, I would think Ralph's actions speak for themselves. The actions of the Vickers would not even be brought up, what relevance do they have to the revenge porn case? None, the evidence of what he did is open and closed, it's a slam dunk. There's nothing to it, it was filmed live. The question at hand is more the sentencing, and while I would think the Vickers' actions would not be allowed to be talked about in court, I think some - if not all - of Ralph's behaviour would be relevant. Maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt the court would allow Ralph to put the Vickers on trial.
> 
> I would add, Ralph does not think he will walk - the nervous energy he gives off with his fervent denials of any possibility of him going to jail speak volume


You k ow what's really great? The cherry on top? If ralph fucked his case this bad it's probably because the tactic he used out of court of whatabouting and insulting the vickers was in his mind a perfectly valid legal tactic as well as a spergstream one


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 19, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> You k ow what's really great? The cherry on top? If ralph fucked his case this bad it's probably because the tactic he used out of court of whatabouting and insulting the vickers was in his mind a perfectly valid legal tactic as well as a spergstream one


He would show up drunk on court then spin it as alpha behavior before the Guilty veredict and the impotent spergout.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> I fear you're treading dangerously close to being sympathetic to Faith. Personally, I don't think anyone is a victim in this situation other than Xander. He's a tiny bundle of innocence being deprived essential bonding time with his father because both of his parents are retarded fuck ups.
> 
> Actually, I feel a bit of sympathy for the younger Vickers kids. Those kids have been having to hear about their dramatic tweaker sister's leather cheerio video for months now. That's kind of fucked up.


It doesn't matter what I think, but it does matter what the court thinks. What judge in the era of #MeToo, and with the move towards a broader understanding of domestic abuse, both in wider society and within he justice system, is going to look at Faith who was 19 when she ran off to Guntsville only to get knocked up by an alcoholic felon and think she is as responsible as the 34 year old man who brought her there? 

It's not even about being sympathetic really, more that one was a vulnerable BPD headcase fresh out of high school that ran away from home, and the other was a 34 year old man. I mean, you don't even need to know the details to fill in the blanks here. Ralph should have known better, in fact I guarantee Ralph did know better - but he's a selfish fat retard who cares more about who is going to sit on his 2 incher than the dire consequences that are inevitably coming to him. She was a retarded high schooler who unironically said things like "I'm quite mature for my age" when addressing people questioning why she ran away. If your with a girl who is saying that, she's too young.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It doesn't matter what I think, but it does matter what the court thinks. What judge in the era of #MeToo, and with the move towards a broader understanding of domestic abuse, both in wider society and within he justice system, is going to look at Faith who was 19 when she ran off to Guntsville only to get knocked up by an alcoholic felon and think she is just as much a victim as Ralph?
> 
> It's not even about being sympathetic really, more than one was a vulnerable BPD headcase fresh out of high school that ran away from home, and the other was a 34 year old man. I mean, you don't even need to know the details to fill in the blanks here. Ralph should have known better, in fact I guarantee Ralph did know better - but he's a selfish fat retard who cares more about who is going to sit on his 2 incher than the dire consequences that are inevitably coming to him.


The Gunt is going to lose this case. Guaranteed.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> I fear you're treading dangerously close to being sympathetic to Faith. Personally, I don't think anyone is a victim in this situation other than Xander. He's a tiny bundle of innocence being deprived essential bonding time with his father because both of his parents are retarded fuck ups.
> 
> Actually, I feel a bit of sympathy for the younger Vickers kids. Those kids have been having to hear about their dramatic tweaker sister's leather cheerio video for months now. That's kind of fucked up.


This would be such a sure shot if it was any other woman then Faith. 
But i supose if it was any other woman she wouldn't end up with a guntling.


----------



## Fareal (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> The thing is, 4 months is the worst case scenario. 6 if they won't let him go trustee because of his assault on an officer, which is possible. Ralph can do that standing on his head either way.
> 
> A big factor that I think will sway the judge into giving him probation is his upcoming babby. While yes, to a normal person, having two kids back to back with different women is reprehensible, the judge is going to consider the harm a jail sentence would cause Guntling 2: Equine Pigaloo.
> 
> ...


Ralph has never met Xander, let alone attempted to parent him. He will be over the moon for any excuse to get away from guntling #2 once it arrives and he discovers what living with (let's not pretend he will actually parent) a newborn is like. And newborns are the Very Easy Mode of parenting. You are making the assumption that Ralph is capable of bonding with May's baby, and I'm afraid that's not better than a fifty-fifty chance.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 19, 2021)

Gators gonna be replaced by guntling 2.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Dec 19, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> The wisest decision would be to give him probation so that Ralph really knows that any mistake will result in his time served on probation being revoked and still having to go do six months away from his newborn.


Ralph's already made it clear that he doesn't give a shit about his children, and he thinks (somewhat correctly) that he's constantly getting away with shit. Probation would only reinforce that opinion. Frankly, it's not the state's responsibility to care for the horse-spawn. Ralph needs to do hard time.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It doesn't matter what I think, but it does matter what the court thinks. What judge in the era of #MeToo, and with the move towards a broader understanding of domestic abuse, both in wider society and within he justice system, is going to look at Faith who was 19 when she ran off to Guntsville only to get knocked up by an alcoholic felon and think she is as responsible as the 34 year old man who brought her there?
> 
> It's not even about being sympathetic really, more that one was a vulnerable BPD headcase fresh out of high school that ran away from home, and the other was a 34 year old man. I mean, you don't even need to know the details to fill in the blanks here. Ralph should have known better, in fact I guarantee Ralph did know better - but he's a selfish fat retard who cares more about who is going to sit on his 2 incher than the dire consequences that are inevitably coming to him. She was a retarded high schooler who unironically said things like "I'm quite mature for my age" when addressing people questioning why she ran away. If your with a girl who is saying that, she's too young.


18 - Faith just turned 18 before Gunt got her a plane ticket to Virginia.  She was 19 by the time she gave birth to his child.

You are correct about the rest. The judge is absolutely not going to look at Faith like many of the bitter incels here do.  The judge sees a confused 18 year old girl with mental problems that was lured to Virginia by some fat greasy 35 year old asshole who wanted to get her drunk, bang her, make sex tapes, posted one sex tape online, got her pregnant, tried to lure into a threesome and then tossed her aside.  To the court Faith is sympathetic, Ralph is unredeemable and creepy af.

The best thing in the world for Faith would be for Ralph to say "yer honer, this bitch is a lying psycho" and try to paint Faith as an evil bitch taking advantage of a grey haired old fat guy. Even better if the new pregnant girlfriend, that Ralph wanted Faith in a threesome with, is standing right behind him the entire trial.

No judge is going to give two shits about anything Faith has done, unless it's illegal.  She's the victim and a teen girl, Ralph is the creepy adult 36 year old male predator.  The end.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 19, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> A short jail sentence would benefit Ralph the most, despite it not being the most optimal of situations. A restricted diet, forced detoxing and a break away from the internet might actually save the fat slob from his impending death. Maybe if he goes away for 6 months, much of the bullshit surrounding him will dry up. Vickers can move on and focus on his family, Faith can focus on her son and Pantsu can focus on finding a dentist.
> There's an old saying that goes "how can I miss you if you don't go away?". Quite frankly, as entertaining as it has been to laugh and mock Ralph's retarded antics, it's only a matter of time before Ralph either dies or ends up in prison for something REALLY serious and ends up serving a lengthy sentence. Then the show is over and I'd rather wait 4-6 months for Ralph to come back with new vigor than for the curtain to drop.


Jail isn't going to fix Gunt's problems. In fact, they'll probably get worse on account of the fact that every vice he's accustomed to is readily available behind bars. The only thing that's going to save Ralph is him becoming a born again Christian.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 19, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> The only thing that's going to save Ralph is him becoming a born again Christian.


Josh Duggar can be his born again Christianity mentor. They have a lot in common.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 20, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Jail isn't going to fix Gunt's problems. In fact, they'll probably get worse on account of the fact that every vice he's accustomed to is readily available behind bars. The only thing that's going to save Ralph is him becoming a born again Christian.


What would save Ralph is honest and dedicated self-reflection, not projecting his retardation onto a world-religion.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 20, 2021)

So is this real?


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 20, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> What would save Ralph is honest and dedicated self-reflection, not projecting his retardation onto a world-religion.


When I say born again, I mean he has a legitimate coming to Jesus moment where he realizes he needs to turn his life around. I don't mean that "Christ is Kang" shit he belches out so his paypigs will fund his next trip to Vegas.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 20, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> When I say born again, I mean he has a legitimate coming to Jesus moment where he realizes he needs to turn his life around.


Lots of people transform their lives without ever believing (or even pondering whether) a dead Jew is their savior. Ethan simply hasn’t suffered enough and he lacks the humility to admit the truth to himself or others. So he’ll keep suffering at his own hands until he dies or joins the winning team (read: surrenders to reality and leaves behind his delusions). Odds are he’ll die first.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 20, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> When I say born again, I mean he has a legitimate coming to Jesus moment where he realizes he needs to turn his life around. I don't mean that "Christ is Kang" shit he belches out so his paypigs will fund his next trip to Vegas.


This is the nost misplaced optimism since people assumed ralph would feed either one of "his" kids



thismanlies said:


> Jail isn't going to fix Gunt's problems. In fact, they'll probably get worse on account of the fact that every vice he's accustomed to is readily available behind bars. The only thing that's going to save Ralph is him becoming a born again Christian.


If ralph gets a parole officer who doesn't let him rape little girls and smoke crack in dark allies live he might get bullied by the state into making marginal improvements to his few final years left alive on this world



MirnaMinkoff said:


> No judge is going to give two shits about anything Faith has done, unless it's illegal. She's the victim and a teen girl, Ralph is the creepy adult 36 year old male predator. The end.


I kinda want to live in Ethan's insane wet brain induced reality where your internet presence's quality influences legal decisions since then we'd get the jury and judge being bored to tears watching his dead air hour and legally declaring the kill report aborted and sentencing him for subjecting his audience to him shitting himself uninterrupted minutes at a time


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't care that it's not probable (or likely even possible) but it'd be short term hilarious and long term awful if the judge looked at the medium via which Ralph commits his crimes and barred him from the internet. Think of the poor orphaned gatur.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Dec 20, 2021)

I 100 percent doubt he is doing any jail time for this. At worst he is going to have to turn himself in to the Nevada County Office or whatever and then do zoom court.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 20, 2021)

MarkofdaBOOG said:


> I 100 percent doubt he is doing any jail time for this. At worst he is going to have to turn himself in to the Nevada County Office or whatever and then do zoom court.


I don’t think anyone thinks the Nevada County issue will have any repercussions on, it’s own but it could greatly effect his revenge porn case in Virginia. The Nevada County case is creating a legal paper trail of Ralph’s harassment since the revenge porn and goes along way to demonstrate he acts with malice towards Faith, in the past and present. This little nothing burger in Nevada Co. could help make a big enchilada in Virginia next month.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 21, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Jail isn't going to fix Gunt's problems. In fact, they'll probably get worse on account of the fact that every vice he's accustomed to is readily available behind bars. The only thing that's going to save Ralph is him becoming a born again Christian.


I've heard that black dick can change a man.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 21, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I don’t think anyone thinks the Nevada County issue will have any repercussions on, it’s own but it could greatly effect his revenge porn case in Virginia. The Nevada County case is creating a legal paper trail of Ralph’s harassment since the revenge porn and goes along way to demonstrate he acts with malice towards Faith, in the past and present. This little nothing burger in Nevada Co. could help make a big enchilada in Virginia next month.


Yeah I think it's going to be a cumulative thing, just kinda everything coming together to fuck him. I really think he's realistically going to end up with about 4 months in jail and like a year or so of probation, maybe a year and a half. I don't think he'll get anything more extreme than that. Ralph will try to spin it all as a win though.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 21, 2021)

Fat, gunt and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 21, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Fat, gunt and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


Neither is addicted, untreated, dog killing trash.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm under the impression that even if this gets him a slap on the wrist instead of a kick to the nuts that he'll still have it on his record, along with other retarded shit he pulled.  He will fuck up again and this will compound that fuck up and it isn't a good road to go down.


----------



## Pump (Dec 21, 2021)

AMHOLIO said:


> I'm under the impression that even if this gets him a slap on the wrist instead of a kick to the nuts that he'll still have it on his record, along with other retarded shit he pulled.  He will fuck up again and this will compound that fuck up and it isn't a good road to go down.


You'd think taking a swing at a female cop would factor into the judges sentencing. I think revenge porn isn't seen as a super serious crime though.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 21, 2021)

Pump said:


> You'd think taking a swing at a female cop would factor into the judges sentencing. I think revenge porn isn't seen as a super serious crime though.


His past conviction and recent behavior certainly demonstrates a particular anger and rage towards women that will certainly help prove his malicious intent behind posting a sex tape.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Dec 21, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> His past conviction and recent behavior certainly demonstrates a particular anger and rage towards women that will certainly help prove his malicious intent behind posting a sex tape.


Oh yeah, his past criminal record will definitely be a liability.


----------



## Bloodfeast Island Man (Dec 21, 2021)

Pump said:


> You'd think taking a swing at a female cop would factor into the judges sentencing. I think revenge porn isn't seen as a super serious crime though.


I don't see it coming out at trial due to it being prejudicial but sentencing should hear about it.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 21, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> His past conviction and recent behavior certainly demonstrates a particular anger and rage towards women that will certainly help prove his malicious intent behind posting a sex tape.


I can’t get over the fact that he waited till she was in a mental hospital to release it, to punish her for sexting her ex. He is dead inside.


----------



## Pump (Dec 21, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I can’t get over the fact that he waited till she was in a mental hospital to release it, to punish her for sexting her ex. He is dead inside.


It's all kayfabe.

You know that one day Ralph, Faith, Matthew Vickers, PPP, Tonka, PPP, Warski and Gator will all come out and take a bow.

There will be a stream like the Deagle Nation stream where they'll tell us that they made it all up for our amusement.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 21, 2021)

Ralph will go down because he just looks like a slimeball and his fat face causes him to have beady little evil eyes. If Kyle Rittenhouse looked like Ethan he would have been sentenced to death by Black Guerilla Family rape.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 21, 2021)

Pump said:


> You'd think taking a swing at a female cop would factor into the judges sentencing. I think revenge porn isn't seen as a super serious crime though.


Which is pretty crazy all things considered. I'm not saying all Revenge Porn is equal, but the reality is that it can have a devastating impact on a victim and their wider family.

Faith aside, imagine if all your family and friends saw a fat redneck hoof shit out of your arsehole from a private sex tape. Imagine your families business was vandalised with images and videos of that tape? That anonymous accounts post it at you on a semi-regular basis. That you have to fear that your child, friends, potential future partners and employers will find it through a simple google search...

Ralph unironically thinks he's a minor celebrity. That should be considered an aggravating factor because he knew, or ought to have known that anything he posts would be spread to a wider audience.


----------



## Berb (Dec 21, 2021)

It's a real shame that prison would actually be the best thing that could happen to Ralph.

Gladly, as he does with all concequences, he'll somehow escape and return to life being leeched dry from all fronts.


----------



## Freya (Dec 21, 2021)

Reverse Card said:


> Do we really need a whole thread for Ralph making a phone call?
> You gunt faggots are like 50% drug addicts, I’d think you’d know the difference between an arrest and a phone call


Ralph has already became the new chris chan in that the people who obsess over him  are just as bad as he is.

Like seriously, they already made a thread for one of his children who ISN'T EVEN BORN YET


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 21, 2021)

Freya said:


> Ralph has already became the new chris chan in that the people who obsess over him  are just as bad as he is.
> 
> Like seriously, they already made a thread for one of his children who ISN'T EVEN BORN YET


It is only prudent to keep a close eye on Demon Babies.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 21, 2021)

Freya said:


> Ralph has already became the new chris chan in that the people who obsess over him  are just as bad as he is.
> 
> Like seriously, they already made a thread for one of his children who ISN'T EVEN BORN YET


Kiwis are just as bad as he is?  
Weird, I don’t remember releasing a revenge porn of myself conceiving my firstborn child,  then paper aborting said child.  
Don’t know if you’ve noticed but Ralph has a history of not respecting the mother of his firstborn child, or supporting his baby, and continues to violate ROs against them. We’re providing a service by archiving his SM for the inevitable future litigation with baby #2. May should thank us. 
Don’t you want those babies to have a father that provides for them and is accountable by law for his failures?


----------



## Freya (Dec 21, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Kiwis are just as bad as he is?
> Weird, I don’t remember releasing a revenge porn of myself conceiving my firstborn child,  then paper aborting said child.
> Don’t know if you’ve noticed but Ralph has a history of not respecting the mother of his firstborn child, or supporting his baby, and continues to violate ROs against them. We’re providing a service by archiving his SM for the inevitable future litigation with baby #2. May should thank us.
> Don’t you want those babies to have a father that provides for them and is accountable by law for his failures?


I don't care lol


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 21, 2021)

Freya said:


> Like seriously, they already made a thread for one of his children who ISN'T EVEN BORN YET


Correction: Two threads for Ralph’s (supposed) in utero children have been made, including Xander before he was born but already named. Blame for that, if it bothers you, should be deposited to Ethan Ralph, Faith Vickers and Matthew Vickers for publicizing what should be private. If you’re above it all, you’re probably on the wrong website.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 21, 2021)

The gunt is gonna walk. The judge is a fan of the killstream vicker and janny bros btfoed.


----------



## Freya (Dec 21, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Correction: Two threads for Ralph’s (supposed) in utero children have been made, including Xander before he was born but already named. Blame for that, if it bothers you, should be deposited to Ethan Ralph, Faith Vickers and Matthew Vickers for publicizing what should be private. If you’re above it all, you’re probably on the wrong website.


That's even worse


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 21, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> His past conviction and recent behavior certainly demonstrates a particular anger and rage towards women that will certainly help prove his malicious intent behind posting a sex tape.


also his admitting to trying and dox vaushs gf and harass her live @MWV dont know if you have that one in your legal files yet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2wHnIpfwkw


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 21, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ralph will go down because he just looks like a slimeball and his fat face causes him to have beady little evil eyes. If Kyle Rittenhouse looked like Ethan he would have been sentenced to death by Black Guerilla Family rape.


He really looks like apex White trash. The posterboy for gross, fat, drunk, angry, short men who take out their anger at a life of fail on women (because men would beat their ass.) He looks like he was just yanked out of the west Memphis trailer park.

The only thing that could be better is if his newest, decade younger, pregnant girlfriend is standing behind him. The perfect cherry on top of the white trash sundae. 


Bloodfeast Island Man said:


> I don't see it coming out at trial due to it being prejudicial but sentencing should hear about it.


Is he having a bench or jury trial? Anyone know?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 21, 2021)

Freya said:


> I don't care lol


I don’t care either, if Ralph is just fucking up his own life. That’s the only entertaining thing he does. But most people have a soft spot for babbies and animals, and even emotionally, mentally retarded teenagers like Faith. It’s good to notice when he publicly mistreats vulnerable creatures. 
I know most don’t agree with me about Faith, but to her credit she got the hell away from Ralph before she had her baby (hi May). 
Actually I forgot the kids even had threads till you mentioned it, Ralph has so many threads you see. Currently Ralph is very very boring, which is probably a good sign for him, but more likely he’s trying to calm down before his multiple court cases.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 21, 2021)

Freya said:


> Ralph has already became the new chris chan in that the people who obsess over him are just as bad as he is.


This started because Ralph couldn't take a corn joke, and he escalated things to absurd proportions. I think, at this point, people here just want to see his years long feud with KF and Null to the end. If people are personally intervening in his affairs, that's an issue, but otherwise the site exists to observe and laugh. Which is what this is.

Fat fuck has tried to screw with Null financially too, and therefore end the site. Of course people who enjoy this site are gonna be a little perturbed by that.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 21, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph unironically thinks he's a minor celebrity. That should be considered an aggravating factor because he knew, or ought to have known that anything he posts would be spread to a wider audience.


he does claim he has killstream fans nationwide in all powerful areas of life from insurance adjustors to police officers in droves and he has used his platform to make women like vaushs gf FAYMOUSE 



Freya said:


> Ralph has already became the new chris chan in that the people who obsess over him  are just as bad as he is.
> 
> Like seriously, they already made a thread for one of his children who ISN'T EVEN BORN YET


the childs life is 100 percent fucked just from being the bastard spawn of ethan ralph and some insane bitch, might as well make the most of it before he troons out and blows his/her brains out, also get your facts straight its two threads for both his bastards before either of them were born


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 21, 2021)

Pump said:


> You'd think taking a swing at a female cop would factor into the judges sentencing. I think revenge porn isn't seen as a super serious crime though.


It shows a history of bad decisions (in that case getting drunk and stupidly taking a swing at a lady cop). then the whole mess with FaiFai

Is that


Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I can’t get over the fact that he waited till she was in a mental hospital to release it, to punish her for sexting her ex. He is dead inside.


Is that why Ralph did it?  Because FaiFai sexted with her ex while Ralph was (I assume) cheating on FaiFai with Hought the video was released in response to the ex saying that he and FaiFai were still together or something.


----------



## MySonDavid (Dec 22, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Is that
> 
> Is that why Ralph did it?  Because FaiFai sexted with her ex while Ralph was (I assume) cheating on FaiFai with Hought the video was released in response to the ex saying that he and FaiFai were still together or something.


I always he assumed he did it to super epic wtfpwn Kerr on his livestream.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 22, 2021)

Faith claims that when Ralph finally admitted to her that he had released the tape on a skype call, he told her it was to humiliate her, that she deserved it, do you know who I am bitch, bla bla bla. 
It was probably a combination of seeing the texts she was sending to Kerr talking about Ralph smelling bad, having used-tampon breath, being generally disgusting, etc. And that Ralph thought she had lied to him telling him she was coming back after meeting her parents but it looked as if she was going back to CA instead and Ralph would not see her again. 
Plus the bonus of hurting Kerr and showing the alogs that he finally had sex with a hot 18 year old.

His objective was probably humiliating Faith and looking like a "winner" to the world/the alogs.


----------



## joebobmurphy (Dec 22, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> also his admitting to trying and dox vaushs gf and harass her live @MWV dont know if you have that one in your legal files yet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2wHnIpfwkw


That was low of him, but I also laugh about it because Vaush's GF once walked onto one of his streams in the buff. After that, does  it really  matter if the Freddies Frozen Custard she works at gets leaked? Not saying it's right, but Vaush and all his poly-pals clearly don't give a fuck.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2021)

joebobmurphy said:


> That was low of him, but I also laugh about it because Vaush's GF once walked onto one of his streams in the buff. After that, does  it really  matter if the Freddies Frozen Custard she works at gets leaked? Not saying it's right, but Vaush and all his poly-pals clearly don't give a fuck.


It'll matter for court to prove he's a piggy little child molester that harassed and stalks women like the porcine  creep he is


----------



## joebobmurphy (Dec 22, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> It'll matter for court to prove he's a piggy little child molester that harassed and stalks women like the porcine  creep he is


Fair enough. I guess I was thinking in the terms of personal morality rather than law. However, I'm not sure this example can be used in court as he is not being charged(as far as we know) with harassing vaush's pet ogre, so it's irrelevant. If the only charges are harassing Faith, you can't bring the ogre in unless she witnessed Faith being harassed or something along those lines. Her own harassment is a non-factor because those aren't the charges. There is precedent for this; it's one of the reasons Cosby's conviction got overturned.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 22, 2021)

Guys stop. Everyone laughed at the naked blob walking onto the allegedly sfw stream.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 23, 2021)

Pump said:


> You'd think taking a swing at a female cop would factor into the judges sentencing. I think revenge porn isn't seen as a super serious crime though.


If everything you've ever done was relevant to any criminal case, court would be much more entertaining. But likely unfair.
That is why lawyers are equipped with various forms of objection during witness examination, in this case relevance.
And no, revenge porn is not remotely a serious crime. It's just a Class A misdemeanor. 
Class A = 1 year in county.
1 year in county = 6 months of actual time served due to standard 2 for 1 credits.
6 months = 4 months if Ralph were to take a trustee job.
But Ralph is going to receive probation (and maybe financial restitution to Faith) because that's more profitable to the court, holds Ralph more accountable for longer, and appropriately serves justice not only to the "victim" but to his unborn child.


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 23, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> If everything you've ever done was relevant to any criminal case, court would be much more entertaining. But likely unfair.
> That is why lawyers are equipped with various forms of objection during witness examination, in this case relevance.
> And no, revenge porn is not remotely a serious crime. It's just a Class A misdemeanor.
> Class A = 1 year in county.
> ...


I wonder if Ralph's multiple public claims that he will flee the country could impact his chances of probation?


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 23, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> I wonder if Ralph's multiple public claims that he will flee the country could impact his chances of probation?


I doubt it. It's just misdemeanor probation. 
The stakes are insanely low.
I honestly don't understand what he's supposedly so concerned about but I believe it's mostly histrionics because it makes for good content and donations.

All he'd have to do is pay off all his fines/fees, do his classes, piss clean once and the P.O. would release him early. A heavy over estimate for total cost would be $5K. He could pay the lump sum the first day. 
It's like panicking and fleeing to Mexico because you have a parking ticket. 

I think a lot of people are way too excited about this. Vickers for example is a fucking idiot for thinking the court is going to give a shit about his opinion. The only parties involved are Faith, Ralph and the State. The best thing that family could do is stfu, write a scathing Victim Impact Report on Faith's behalf and pay more attention to their younger children.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 23, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> I wonder if Ralph's multiple public claims that he will flee the country could impact his chances of probation?


Ralph is talking about if he gets jammed up for child support.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 23, 2021)

Beavis said:


> Ralph is talking about if he gets jammed up for child support.


Oh, that makes a slight bit more sense than running away for a misdemeanor.
Typically, if a country has an extradition treaty with the US they will also enforce a child support order. Unless he's planning on moving to China or Russia (kek, could you imagine?) he's going to have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Dec 23, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> he's going to have to bite the bullet.


Ralph is big enough of a bitch he might just eat one


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wazzupnerds said:


> Ralph is big enough of a bitch he might just eat one


He has too much pride. On his darkest day, he will remember how many people would celebrate if he did and he will endure, if only to spite those pedophiles at Broke Dick Farms.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 26, 2021)

Hoping he flees south:


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 1, 2022)

So what's currently going on with this?  Did the hearing date get moved?  Did Ralph have to bail himself out remotely?  What?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Mar 1, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> So what's currently going on with this?  Did the hearing date get moved?  Did Ralph have to bail himself out remotely?  What?


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Mar 1, 2022)

Mundane Ralph said:


> View attachment 3032271


A fake-marriage, a new kid and a trial in one month, The Ralphamale is a busy boy


----------



## Truly Rural (Mar 1, 2022)

Great way to start of a honeymoon week.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 1, 2022)

Mundane Ralph said:


> View attachment 3032271


Not Guilty?  Oh, he's gonna get hammered for that.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 1, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> So what's currently going on with this?  Did the hearing date get moved?  Did Ralph have to bail himself out remotely?  What?


At first I thought you were asking this about the revenge porn case, as if you had missed the last two months of drama, and it struck me as the best joke anyone’s posted in a while.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 1, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> At first I thought you were asking this about the revenge porn case, as if you had missed the last two months of drama, and it struck me as the best joke anyone’s posted in a while.


I was talking about the hearing over the alleged violation of the restraining order for when Ralph responded to a tale FaiFai told about driving with Ralph (which, TBF may or may not be true since there was no proof provided IIRC) by saying her ladyparts was loose, though in saltier language.  Though I should've been more specific.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 1, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I was talking about the hearing over the alleged violation of the restraining order for when Ralph responded to a tale FaiFai told about driving with Ralph (which, TBF may or may not be true since there was no proof provided IIRC) by saying her ladyparts was loose, though in saltier language.  Though I should've been more specific.


You posted in the thread for the restraining order arrest. The onus wasn’t on you to be more specific.


----------



## Keranu (Mar 1, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Ralph responded to a tale FaiFai told about driving with Ralph (which, TBF may or may not be true since there was no proof provided IIRC)


The proof was in the Story Fire videos. Everyone called him out for drunk driving his high school bride around.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Mar 2, 2022)

Gunt had a hearing scheduled for Monday.  Here is the result.  



Spoiler: Court record screenshot


----------

